# Torino - Milan: 28 aprile 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Torino - Milan, posticipo della giornata numero trentaquattro di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 28 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 a Torino.

Partita fondamentale per la zona Champions. 

Dove vedere Torino - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30 di domenica 28 aprile 2019.


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahahahaha, chissà quale sarà il risultato.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

finalmente finirà il mantra del "siamo ancora quarti". 

vediamo che altra formazione capolavoro si inventa gattuso pur di lasciare fuori paquetà e far giocare i suoi cocchi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

Il de profundis della stagione


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non vedo l'ora che inizi la partita, così ne mancheranno solamente altre 4 alla fine.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Perdiamo male

Perdiamo male

Perdiamo male

Perdiamo male

Perdiamo male


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Mazzarri eroe della serata


----------



## Wetter (24 Aprile 2019)

Un'altra tragedia annunciata!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

se ci sara' gattuso la perdiamo..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Mazzarri eroe della serata



Se fa cacciare Gattuso diventa il mio eroe sicuramente.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

1.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Sarebbe bello se poi alla fine in champion ci va il Torino e manco l'atalanta. Si dirà ovviamente che il Torino ha una rosa più competitiva della nostra.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

A sto punto non dobbiamo andare nemmeno in Europa League


----------



## Pit96 (24 Aprile 2019)

Faremo 0 gol


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

La mazzata finale.


----------



## Black (24 Aprile 2019)

non vedo come questa squadra possa riuscire ad invertire il trend negativo. Non vinceremmo nemmeno con il Frosinone, figuriamoci a Torino


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Prevedo un 1-0 con gol in contropiede del Torino da un nostro calcio d'angolo come consuetudine.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Aprile 2019)

Per me in 5 partite non faremo più di 5/6 punti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2019)

Sconfitta annunciata, ma è anche ora di uscire dalla corsa al quarto posto


----------



## Heaven (25 Aprile 2019)

Last call


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2019)

Sensazioni negative: non riusciamo a tirare in porta, come possiamo vincere senza tirare mai?!


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Torino - Milan, posticipo della giornata numero trentaquattro di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 28 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 a Torino.
> 
> *Partita fondamentale per la zona Champions.
> *
> ...



Assurdo. Avremmo potuto essere comodamente a ridosso del Napoli, come minimo, e invece siamo qui a un mese dalla fine del campionato a giocarci il quarto posto con il Toro e le romane.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Torino - Milan, posticipo della giornata numero trentaquattro di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 28 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 a Torino.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la zona Champions.
> 
> ...



Mazzarri è maestro nel far giocare male gli avversari.......
Se poi gli avversari in questione giocano già male da soli....
Ohi ohi ohi.
Squadra fisica e molto organizzata il toro. La vedo durissima per il milan di questo periodo.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Aprile 2019)

A questo punto, o CL o niente Europa. L'EL non serve a nulla, poi senza possiamo rifondare con un allenatore TOP con più calma


----------



## davidelynch (25 Aprile 2019)

Unica nota positiva è dopo questa partita ne mancheranno solo altre 4.


----------



## Naruto98 (25 Aprile 2019)

Staccate la spina a ciò che rimane del Milan. È una sofferenza per noi tifosi prima che una vergogna. È vero che si tifa la maglia, ma vederla a gente indegna in campo che non lotta, non soffre, non sputa sangue per 90 minuti fa imbufalire. Non vedo l'ora che finisca questa stagione.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2019)

Altra figuraccia incoming. D'altronde contro Baselli, Zaza, Izzo e Lukic è durissima fare punti. Restiamo coperti mettiamoci il veleno e scendiamo in campo con la bava alla bocca. Vero Gino?


----------



## danjr (25 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mazzarri è maestro nel far giocare male gli avversari.......
> Se poi gli avversari in questione giocano già male da soli....
> Ohi ohi ohi.
> Squadra fisica e molto organizzata il toro. La vedo durissima per il milan di questo periodo.


se Mazzarri ci fa giocare ancora più male del solito, forse facciamo il giro e giochiamo bene


----------



## Goro (25 Aprile 2019)

Il Torino è la squadra più fisica della A, con valori in falli e contrasti vinti superiori a tutte (mi sembra), noi siamo di cartapesta... sarà come sbattere contro un muro di cemento armato...


----------



## danjr (25 Aprile 2019)

penso che il torino farà un facile 3-0


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Assurdo. Avremmo potuto essere comodamente a ridosso del Napoli, come minimo, e invece siamo qui a un mese dalla fine del campionato a giocarci il quarto posto con il Toro e le romane.




In realtà siamo qui a giocare sperando di non andare ai preliminari di EL


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2019)

Chissà quale modulo, naturalmente senza gioco, si inventerà stavolta


----------



## chicagousait (25 Aprile 2019)

Vincerà facile il Torino


----------



## Ambrole (25 Aprile 2019)

Probabilmente finisce 3-0 per loro


----------



## IlMusagete (25 Aprile 2019)

Mi rifiuto di guardare le prossime 5 partite, mi sono stufato di sto scempio di allenatore.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Aprile 2019)

se non pareggiamo (almeno) a torino mi sa che salutiamo pure l'europa league. e sarebbe un disastro, con buona pace di chi non riesce a capirlo.


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2019)

Questo per la legge dei grandi numeri la vince. E c'è il rischio che venga poi riconfermato.


----------



## kipstar (25 Aprile 2019)

detto che ogni partita bisogna giocarla....spero vivamente che la fortuna ci assista....


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questo per la legge dei grandi numeri la vince. E c'è il rischio che venga poi riconfermato.



Fino al termine della stagione, resta lui a prescindere a meno di cataclismi.

Speriamo resti lui e si arrivi quarti in qualche maniera.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fino al termine della stagione, resta lui a prescindere a meno di cataclismi.
> 
> Speriamo resti lui e si arrivi quarti in qualche maniera.



abbi pazienza ma se non è questa una stituazione da cataclisma non so quale dev'essere: pigliarne 4 dal toro domenica sera?

io mi sarei giocato la carta esonero almeno per sperare in una qualche reazione dai giocatori perchè ormai non cambirà più niente a tenerlo in panchina.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> abbi pazienza ma se non è questa una stituazione da cataclisma non so quale dev'essere: pigliarne 4 dal toro domenica sera?
> 
> io mi sarei giocato la carta esonero almeno per sperare in una qualche reazione dai giocatori perchè ormai non cambirà più niente a tenerlo in panchina.



Se l' allenatore conta davvero cosi tanto, non ci sarebbe nemmeno il tempo di abituare i giocatori ai nuovi """"dettami tattici"""""

Inutile cambiare ora, poi chi ci metti?


----------



## Boomer (25 Aprile 2019)

Perdiamo 3 a 0.


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Torino - Milan, posticipo della giornata numero trentaquattro di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 28 aprile 2019 alle ore 20:30 a Torino.
> 
> Partita fondamentale per la zona Champions.
> 
> ...




Se qualche altro giocatore dovesse dire_ "sono tutte finali"_, per me quel giocatore ha totalmente chiuso con il Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Aprile 2019)

Sono i due peggiori attacchi tra le squadre in lotta per le coppe.
Vediamo quanto é quotato lo 0-0

Sono due squadre strutturate pe fallire i loro obbiettivi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Aprile 2019)

La mia rabbia è sapere che bastava un vero esterno a sinistra 
x rivoltare come un calzino il rendimento offensivo del Milan 
Di questo ne sono stra convinto.. ci manca un Correa 
che crei disordini agli avversari.. 

c hanno provato.. c e andata male 
speriamo che sia ultimo anno con un Milan 
Guidato da uno che si sta formando e con una rosa costruita male


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se l' allenatore conta davvero cosi tanto, non ci sarebbe nemmeno il tempo di abituare i giocatori ai nuovi """"dettami tattici"""""
> 
> Inutile cambiare ora, poi chi ci metti?



basterebbe Leonardo.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> basterebbe Leonardo.



Si, se volessimo completare la trasformazione del Milan nel Cirque du Soleil, sarebbe l' ideale mettere il nostro direttore generale al posto dell' allenatore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> detto che ogni partita bisogna giocarla....spero vivamente che la fortuna ci assista....



La cosa da ridere è che la fortuna ci ha assistito fino adesso, ma non ce la facciamo uguale


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, se volessimo completare la trasformazione del Milan nel Cirque du Soleil, sarebbe l' ideale mettere il nostro direttore generale al posto dell' allenatore.



Quoto 
il cartello "il circo è qui" 
oppure "siamo disperati.. dateci il colpo di grazia "


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quoto
> il cartello "il circo è qui"
> oppure "siamo disperati.. dateci il colpo di grazia "



Il circo è continuare con questo incapace e finire fuori dall'Europa League.


----------



## Pitermilanista (26 Aprile 2019)

Avevo facilmente predetto l'uscita dalla coppetta con tanto di figuraccia, ma ho cambiato idea riguardo domenica. Sia per motivi di logica che per segnali "esoterici", chiamiamoli così senza entrare nei dettagli.

Penso che a Torino si vinca, vediamo se mi sbaglio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il circo è continuare con questo incapace e finire fuori dall'Europa League.



Non ha senso cambiare adesso, soprattutto on uno he ha lo 0% di possibilitá di rimanere l’anno prossimo.
Anche a provare prendere il migliore disponibile per il Milan adesso (Donadoni): verrebbe per 5 partite? I giocatori come risponderebbero a questo allenatore a gettone?
Ci potremmo permettere il classico periodo di “buon pareggio, stiamo iniziando a conoscerci, non si fanno miracoli in 10 giorni”?

No, ormai siamo su una barca che sta imbarcano acqua a 500m dalla riva, non bisogna discutere chi sará il capitano, obbiamo tutti: allenatore, dirigenza, giocatori e TUTTI i tifosi, prendere un secchiello per buttare l’acqua fuori bordo. 
Poi, se arriviamo a fiva, discutiamo su ome proseguire il viaggio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ha senso cambiare adesso, soprattutto on uno he ha lo 0% di possibilitá di rimanere l’anno prossimo.
> Anche a provare prendere il migliore disponibile per il Milan adesso (Donadoni): verrebbe per 5 partite? I giocatori come risponderebbero a questo allenatore a gettone?
> Ci potremmo permettere il classico periodo di “buon pareggio, stiamo iniziando a conoscerci, non si fanno miracoli in 10 giorni”?
> 
> ...



Secondo molti non aveva senso cambiare neanche a Gennaio perchè "non c'è tempo/chi prendi ora/siamo quarti", abbiamo un calendario ridicolo dopo il Torino e continuando con Gattuso sai già come andrà a finire, mentre cambiando può andare male come andar bene.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2019)

*Arbitra Guida, al VAR Rocchi*


----------



## Heaven (26 Aprile 2019)

A noi torna Paqueta ed a loro manca Baselli...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ha senso cambiare adesso, soprattutto on uno he ha lo 0% di possibilitá di rimanere l’anno prossimo.
> Anche a provare prendere il migliore disponibile per il Milan adesso (Donadoni): verrebbe per 5 partite? I giocatori come risponderebbero a questo allenatore a gettone?
> Ci potremmo permettere il classico periodo di “buon pareggio, stiamo iniziando a conoscerci, non si fanno miracoli in 10 giorni”?
> 
> ...



Invece secondo me non è mai troppo tardi, anzi dovevamo affrontare il Torino con un altro allenatore.
Ormai questo giochino va avanti da troppo tempo, magari col Toro vinciamo con un gollaccio sporco e casuale e poi che succede? Avanti con Gattuso perché è quarto?
Bisogna salvare il salvabile, questo già sembra intenzionato a mettere Abate titolare al posto di Conti... ormai ha le sue fisse e non le cambierà mai, ormai andare avanti per inerzia può fare solo altri danni


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitra Guida, al VAR Rocchi*



Probabili formazioni da Sky


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



Mi preoccupa Conti.

Ma finalmente, Gattuso potrebbe aver terminato con le bizzarrie.

Torneremo come """"""""sempre"""""""""", solidi, equilibrati, e con un po' di qualità in più col brasiliano.

Dai casso.


----------



## de sica (26 Aprile 2019)

Prevedo un pareggio. Spero di vincere però


----------



## Boomer (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky


Se gioca Musacchio abbiamo perso al 100%. Ci è già costato circa 10 punti quest'anno.


----------



## mark (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



Speriamo che con il ritorno di Paquetà si rincominci a vedere un minimo di gioco, basta un minimo e qualche imbucata per Piatek.. Se vinciamo (se grande come una casa) potremmo ritrovare un po' di energie per le ultime partite che sono tutt'altro che impossibili.


----------



## showtaarabt (26 Aprile 2019)

Sulla Gazza sono dati titolari Musacchio ed Abate al posto di Conti e Caldara se così fosse è sabotaggio.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Sulla Gazza sono dati titolari Musacchio ed Abate al posto di Conti e Caldara se così fosse è sabotaggio.



Qual è poi il senso di far partire Caldara titolare contro la Lazio per poi panchinarlo di nuovo?
O lo lasciavi in panchina per il resto del campionato, oppure ora che l'hai lanciato tanto vale farlo giocare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitra Guida, al VAR Rocchi*



Ma ci sono arbitri non gobbizati ? 
mi pare che ci sia la metà che finora sono puliti 

invece continuano a metterceli pure in abbinamento con il VAR 
ma quanti cash gli prendiamo in caso di miracolo? Bho 

già siamo quello che siamo.. poi mi tocca vedere sempre quei musi ?


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ha senso cambiare adesso, soprattutto on uno he ha lo 0% di possibilitá di rimanere l’anno prossimo.
> Anche a provare prendere il migliore disponibile per il Milan adesso (Donadoni): verrebbe per 5 partite? I giocatori come risponderebbero a questo allenatore a gettone?
> Ci potremmo permettere il classico periodo di “buon pareggio, stiamo iniziando a conoscerci, non si fanno miracoli in 10 giorni”?
> 
> ...



Completamente d'accordo con te. 
Ormai è troppo tardi. Andava fatto mesi fa, purtroppo si diceva sempre che eravamo quarti o eravamo lì a giocarci il quarto posto... 
Insomma io lo volevo fuori già prima di iniziare però e vero che è sempre stato in corsa per l'obiettivo e quindi era difficile farlo fuori. 
Sarebbe stato meglio scendere al settimo posto per un paio di partite. 
Alla fine si rischia di arrivare quinti ad un punto della CL senza avere mai fatto l'unica cosa che ci avrebbe permesso di salvare la stagione. 

Ma ora più che mai, tutti uniti. Raggiungiamo questo quarto posto in qualsiasi modo e poi vediamo cosa succede sia per l'allenatore che per i giocatori. 

Purtroppo in queste partite più che mai, dove la paura la fa da padrone, ci vorrebbe un paio di giocatori di esperienza e di personalità. Chiaramente NON STO PARLANDO DI ABATE. 
Non dobbiamo mica giocare contro City Liverpool Tottenham... 
Provo ad autoconvincermi ma non ci credo molto neppure io


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Aprile 2019)

Vedremo come approcceremo sto match. Io penso che il caghetta giocherà per portare via un punto e per non uscire dalla lotta Champions, vedremo se mi sbaglio. In ogni caso, ho i miei dubbi su un possibile successo della Roma col Cagliari e non vedo così scontata neanche una vittoria dei bergamaschi visto che non hanno la rosa per fare il turnover e saranno stanchi per via della partita di Coppa Italia. Vedremo.
Intanto questo ritorno al 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 mi sembra la cosa più sensata, il ritorno ad automatismi di gran lunga più consolidati. A loro manca Baselli ma hanno recuperato Iago che a partita in corso può darci fastidio.
La chiave è far arrivare palloni giocabili in quantità a Piatek, cosa che non ci è mai riuscita nelle ultime uscite...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Aprile 2019)

speriamo che tanto pessimismo porta fortuna 
io provo a  torino 
visto che finora ha funzionato il  Milanista


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Arbitra Guida, al VAR Rocchi*





Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



Apparte Sirigu,Ansaldi e Belotti il resto sono giocatori da me sconosciuti, ma so già
che correranno il triplo dei nostri, qua serve il miracolo Paquetà-Piatek


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Formazioni secondo la GDS in edicola


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni secondo la GDS in edicola



Il toro si mette in campo in modo simile a come gioca la lazio, è una squadra fisica come la lazio ( pur con valori tecnici diversi) eppure stavolta il mister si affida ai suoi uomini e al suo modulo.
Viene forte il dubbio che mercoledi si sia fatto turn over per risparmiare energie.
Vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2019)

Non so se in queste ultime partite dovrei tifare a favore del Milan, nella speranza che si torni in champions ma che potrebbe far rimanere Gattuso vista l'ardua "impresa", oppure tifare contro così un mancato ritorno nell'europa che conta può farlo mandare via, però allo stesso tempo nel mercato estivo non potremo ambire a fare il salto di qualità e forse neanche prendere un allenatore come si deve.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2019)

meglio perdere che pareggiare... comunque penso che siamo messi talmente male che secondo me anche il pareggio è un impresa


----------



## sunburn (27 Aprile 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non so se in queste ultime partite dovrei tifare a favore del Milan, nella speranza che si torni in champions ma che potrebbe far rimanere Gattuso vista l'ardua "impresa", oppure tifare contro così un mancato ritorno nell'europa che conta può farlo mandare via, però allo stesso tempo nel mercato estivo non potremo ambire a fare il salto di qualità e forse neanche prendere un allenatore come si deve.


Il futuro di Gattuso è già deciso. Non saranno certo due punti in più o in meno a far cambiare idea alla dirigenza.


----------



## sunburn (27 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il toro si mette in campo in modo simile a come gioca la lazio, è una squadra fisica come la lazio ( pur con valori tecnici diversi) eppure stavolta il mister si affida ai suoi uomini e al suo modulo.
> Viene forte il dubbio che mercoledi si sia fatto turn over per risparmiare energie.
> Vedremo.


E' da un mese che risparmiamo energie... 
A parte gli scherzi, ormai sappiamo come giochiamo. Non mi aspetto nulla di diverso: 90 minuti di supplizio, sperando che ci dica bene.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Aprile 2019)

Nemmeno quotato il gol di belotti.


----------



## fra29 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni secondo la GDS in edicola



Noi abbiamo (per ora) 3 punti in più di sta gente... Il miracolo!


----------



## showtaarabt (27 Aprile 2019)

Mi sa che il Torino ce lo Meite Nkoulou


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E' da un mese che risparmiamo energie...
> A parte gli scherzi, ormai sappiamo come giochiamo. Non mi aspetto nulla di diverso: 90 minuti di supplizio, sperando che ci dica bene.



Ahimè, hai ragione.
La nostra squadra ormai è come una nave in balia delle onde e del vento.
Vediamo dove ci portano.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni secondo la GDS in edicola



.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Aprile 2019)

Vediamo com'è il 3-4-2-1 di Mazzarri. Ci sono probabilità che Gattuso si schieri a specchio?


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

*La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky

Donnarumma
Conti
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Bakayoko
Paquetà
Suso
Cutrone
Calhanoglu

E quella del Torino

Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; Aina, Lukic, Rincon, Meité, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti*


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Adesso capisco la "stoccata" in conferenza stampa su Piatek....


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Qualcuno recuperi il senno del mister.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...




Sapete che vi dico?
Fa bene a tenere Piatek in panchina.
Anzi, che metta in panchina anche Bakayoko e Paquetà. 

È la giusta punizione per non averlo esonerato fin da luglio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



In pratica l'unico che segna non lo fa giocare per un altro che non segna da 6 mesi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Vergogna.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualcuno recuperi il senno del mister.



Ciò che non esiste difficilmente può essere recuperato.


----------



## fra29 (27 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



È incredibile come tolga Piatek ma non Suso e Calha, il primo soprattutto!!!!!


----------



## 1972 (27 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Poi a Fine partita sono curioso di cosa si inventerà per motivare la sua esclusione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

L'unica spiegazione per lasciare Piatek fuori è che ci stia sabotando dall'interno. Magari ha avuto già un contatto con la Roma.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> L'unica spiegazione per lasciare Piatek fuori è che ci stia sabotando dall'interno. Magari ha avuto già un contatto con la Roma.



Non penso assolutamente che stia sabotando , probabilmente ha visto meglio cutrone di piatek "nel suo mondo", avra' visto piu' veleno
Comunque affidarsi ad un ragazzo che non sa neanche stoppare un pallone e' un rischio incredibile in questo momento, tanto valeva giocare a due punte visto anche la difesa del torino...


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> L'unica spiegazione per lasciare Piatek fuori è che ci stia sabotando dall'interno. Magari ha avuto già un contatto con la Roma.



Penso che le ragioni siano tre:

-Gattuso è infastidito dall’assenza di goal da parte di Piatek
-Gattuso chiede a Piatek di giocare in un modo; Piatek chiede a Gattuso che sia la squadra a mettersi a sua disposizione
-Gattuso e Leonardo si fanno ripicche a vicenda

La somma di queste tre cose ha portato alla panchina dì Piatek


----------



## MarcoG (28 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che le ragioni siano tre:
> 
> -Gattuso è infastidito dall’assenza di goal da parte di Piatek
> -Gattuso chiede a Piatek di giocare in un modo; Piatek chiede a Gattuso che sia la squadra a mettersi a sua disposizione
> ...



Si ma questo avrebbe delle conseguenze.
I giocatori, con la loro testa, sceglierebbero da che parte stare... spogliatoio diviso;
La società e il tecnico andrebbero in realtà da parti diverse... e visto il non esonero, ci sarebbe da ipotizzare anche una società divisa.

Intendi, non che io non la pensi esattamente come te, perché sembra l'unica cosa che abbia un senso nella vicenda. Ma ovviamente gli orizzonti che apre sono terribilmente preoccupanti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Io oggi giocherei a due punte, con uno tra Paquetà o Calhanoglu alle loro spalle. Lascerei fuori Suso e metterei dentro Piatek in questo undici.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Aprile 2019)

.

@A.C. Milan 1899 queste robe non ci interessano. E non riportare robe da altri siti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che le ragioni siano tre:
> 
> -Gattuso è infastidito dall’assenza di goal da parte di Piatek
> -Gattuso chiede a Piatek di giocare in un modo; Piatek chiede a Gattuso che sia la squadra a mettersi a sua disposizione
> ...



È dal post-derby che la squadra fa ancora più pena di prima, e nel post-derby c’erano state le famose dichiarazioni di Leonardo sulla squadra che gioca male e che era messa in campo male (chiara critica a Gino Rattuso), dopodiché ci furono, prima di Samp-Milan, le parole “il mio futuro lo saprete tra due mesi”. 

Questo...... essere è chiaramente entrato in rotta di collisione con Leo e cerca di fargliela pagare. Niente male per un vero milanista, uno che, teoricamente, dovrebbe essere non solo allenatore del Milan ma pure suo tifoso da sempre.

Vergogna.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## showtaarabt (28 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È dal post-derby che la squadra fa ancora più pena di prima, e nel post-derby c’erano state le famose dichiarazioni di Leonardo sulla squadra che gioca male e che era messa in campo male (chiara critica a Gino Rattuso), dopodiché ci furono, prima di Samp-Milan, le parole “il mio futuro lo saprete tra due mesi”.
> 
> Questo...... essere è chiaramente entrato in rotta di collisione con Leo e cerca di fargliela pagare. Niente male per un vero milanista, uno che, teoricamente, dovrebbe essere non solo allenatore del Milan ma pure suo tifoso da sempre.
> 
> Vergogna.



Non credo perchè se Leo avesse anche il vago dubbio di quello che dici lo avrebbe cacciato a pedate nel sedere...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me oggi prendiamo gol da un calcio d'angolo nostro.



Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Dal 1 Gennaio ad oggi il Torino è la squadra che ha subito meno goal. Hanno subito solo 10 goal ! La seconda squadra ad averne subiti meno pensate un po' siamo noi con 11. La nostra evidente difficoltà nelle zone offensive, e la forza difensiva del Torino, mi fa pensare che verrà fuori se siamo fortunati un insulso e inutile 0 a 0, che ci scaccerà fuori dalla zona Champions. 

Speriamo mi smentiscano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Io spero in una sconfitta clamorosa, tipo un 4-0, solo così avremmo realmente speranze di andare in Champions.
Un pareggino o una sconfitta di misura non cambierebbero nulla, rimarrà sempre l'incapace in panchina, ma con una sconfitta umiliante DOVREBBERO esonerarlo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Aprile 2019)

Io per la prima volta, per tifare Milan, tiferò contro Gattuso: contro ogni sua scelta tattica, tecnica, di scelte, spero gli vadano tutte male. Che entrino e facciano bene Piatek e Paquetà e Castillejo e Laxalt, qualsiasi giocatore che sta subendo il mobbing anti-leonardiano. 
Spero che Krystof entri a 15 min dalla fine e faccia tripletta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2019)

In tutto questo comunque va detto che oggi Cutrone ha un'occasione molto delicata per mettersi in mostra, oggi non ha scuse, dovrà reggere da solo l'attacco ed è quello che voleva prima dell'arrivo di piatek


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

Non riesco a tifare contro.
Che il Milan faccia di tutto per vincere.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dopo le ultime news da Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io per la prima volta, per tifare Milan, tiferò contro Gattuso: contro ogni sua scelta tattica, tecnica, di scelte, spero gli vadano tutte male. Che entrino e facciano bene Piatek e Paquetà e Castillejo e Laxalt, qualsiasi giocatore che sta subendo il mobbing anti-leonardiano.
> Spero che Krystof entri a 15 min dalla fine e faccia tripletta.



Alla fine dai giornali ne uscirebbe che sarebbe solo merito di Gattuso che ha azzeccato perfettamente la strategia. Tripletta di Piateck grazie a Gattuso che l'ha fatto entrare fresco


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non riesco a tifare contro.
> Che il Milan faccia di tutto per vincere.



Io non tifo contro. Sono solo semplicemente consapevole che non abbiamo speranze.


----------



## 6milan (28 Aprile 2019)

Per me oggi gioca cutrone per una scelta di mercato visto che lo cerca il toro... Nn ci voglio credere che sia idiota fino a questo punto dai


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Per me oggi gioca cutrone per una scelta di mercato visto che lo cerca il toro... Nn ci voglio credere che sia idiota fino a questo punto dai



Se Cutrone avesse già un accordo col Toro potrebbe giocare contro... non sarebbe mai da schierare un giocatore in questa situazione, è come il caso DeVrij in Lazio-Inter.

Con tutte le occasioni che c'erano per dare un turno di riposo a Piatek, sceglie proprio quella col Toro? Questo è remare contro.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Non riesco a tifare contro.*
> Che il Milan faccia di tutto per vincere.



cioè, perchè? c'è qualcuno che dovrebbe provarci?

Sono allibito.


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> cioè, perchè? c'è qualcuno che dovrebbe provarci?
> 
> Sono allibito.



Non è una novità che ci sia chi tifa contro per velocizzare l’esonero di un allenatore o una rifondazione della rosa.
È una scelta loro che non giudico.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è una novità che ci sia chi tifa contro per velocizzare l’esonero di un allenatore o una rifondazione della rosa.
> È una scelta loro che non giudico.



Io si. Non capisco come si possa dire di tifare questi colori se si tifa contro. L'odio verso un allenatore non può essere più grande dell'amore verso la propria squadra. Non esiste.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io si. Non capisco come si possa dire di tifare questi colori se si tifa contro. L'odio verso un allenatore non può essere più grande dell'amore verso la propria squadra. Non esiste.





Aron ha scritto:


> Non è una novità che ci sia chi tifa contro per velocizzare l’esonero di un allenatore o una rifondazione della rosa.
> È una scelta loro che non giudico.



Ognuno fa quel che vuole.

Ma spero sempre, non ci sia qualcuno ridotto cosi. 

Ma lo dico per bontà, non per essere cattivo. Sarei davvero dispiaciuto...

Il primo consiglio che darei se potessi dare una mano, sarebbe di chiudere col calcio, ma parlo proprio a livello umano.

Tifare contro, sono due parole che insieme non hanno senso.

E' come tagliarsi il pisello per fare un dispetto alla moglie.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Spero di non pentirmene, ma anche questa volta guarderò la partita.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Aprile 2019)

Non credo vinceremo, c'è troppa negatività, disfattismo

Il Torino dovrebbe praticamente non scendere in campo


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non riesco a tifare contro.
> Che il Milan faccia di tutto per vincere.



Tifare contro mai. Oggi tiferò come se fosse una finale, Gattuso o non Gattuso, e se non faremo risultato sarò imbufalito come una biscia.


----------



## Miracle1980 (28 Aprile 2019)

Forza Milan ragazzi! Niente scherzi stasera...altro che tifare contro, non siate ridicoli.


----------



## showtaarabt (28 Aprile 2019)

Non si può tifare contro fareste il gioco del verme sabotatore.
Dobbiamo sperare di qualificarci nonostante l'infame in panchina.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Mancano 90 minuti alla gara, mi auguro di vedere un minimo di grinta visto quello che ci giochiamo , dai primi minuti si capira' come saranno scesi in campo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ognuno fa quel che vuole.
> 
> Ma spero sempre, non ci sia qualcuno ridotto cosi.
> 
> ...


Forza Torino, facci sognare


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

*Ufficiali


TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.

MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma G.; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu. 
*


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...



Speriamo gli vada bene con l' azzardo Piatek/Cutrone.

Dai su!


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...



Gioca davvero Cutrone....pazzesco.


Quando è uscita la notizia pensavo ad una boutade invece è tutto vero. Speriamo che per una volta ci vada bene.


----------



## evangel33 (28 Aprile 2019)

Se perde DEVE saltare la panchina, per metterci non so chi, non me lo chiedete, ma sarebbe inutile continuare con Gattuso.
Incredibile non far giocare Piatek che si gioca anche la classifica marcatori. Incredibile. 
Speriamo che Cutrone la insacchi e abbia ragione lui perché sennò deve essere cacciato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2019)

Nel frattempo siamo settimi in scioltezza


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Se perde DEVE saltare la panchina,* per metterci non so chi*, non me lo chiedete, ma sarebbe inutile continuare con Gattuso.
> Incredibile non far giocare Piatek che si gioca anche la classifica marcatori. Incredibile.
> Speriamo che Cutrone la insacchi e abbia ragione lui perché sennò deve essere cacciato.



Secondo Calciomercato.com dovremmo cacciare Gattuso e metterci la Morace. No, non è uno scherzo l'hanno scritto davvero.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...




.


----------



## evangel33 (28 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Se perde DEVE saltare la panchina, per metterci non so chi, non me lo chiedete, ma sarebbe inutile continuare con Gattuso.
> Incredibile non far giocare Piatek che si gioca anche la classifica marcatori. Incredibile.
> Speriamo che Cutrone la insacchi e abbia ragione lui perché sennò deve essere cacciato.



Aggiungo tra l'altro che Ronaldo e Quagliarella hanno segnato. Pensate a quel povero cristo che deve essere panchinato per uno che non segna da…?


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Aprile 2019)

Dai che portiamo a casa i 3 punti.


----------



## Ambrole (28 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo tra l'altro che Ronaldo e Quagliarella hanno segnato. Pensate a quel povero cristo che deve essere panchinato per uno che non segna da…?



Non segna perché nn gioca.
Pure io avrei fatto giocare piatek, ma sono due ottimi attaccanti. È il resto della squadra che fa piangere


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...



Sarà come se fosse una vittoria se riusciremo a fare un tiro in porta.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...



Non ci credo l'ha fatto davvero. Ho visto tutte le partite del Milan quest'anno, ma questa la salterò.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...



Assurdo, l'ha fatto davvero. 
Molto deluso e amareggiato ancora prima dell partita, indipendentemente da come andrà a finire. Nessuna aspettativa, aspetto ben di più l'episodio di stanotte di Game of Thrones.

Come al solito mi ammazzano la voglia di tifare sempre prima dei finali di campionato, ogni anno la stessa storia. Guardo la partita solo perchè il tifo è una brutta bestia e non puoi mai cancellarlo definitivamente.


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone dal 1’ minuto non ha mai fatto bene e lui nella partita fondamentela per la stagione mette lui al posto del miglior bomber del campionato. Questo sembra sabotaggio interno... appena ha capito che a fine stagione se ne va è iniziato il tracollo, saranno coincidenze.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Assurdo, l'ha fatto davvero.
> Molto deluso e amareggiato ancora prima dell partita, indipendentemente da come andrà a finire. Nessuna aspettativa, aspetto ben di più l'episodio di stanotte di Game of Thrones.
> 
> Come al solito mi ammazzano la voglia di tifare sempre prima dei finali di campionato, ogni anno la stessa storia. Guardo la partita solo perchè il tifo è una brutta bestia e non puoi mai cancellarlo definitivamente.



Io stasera mi do a Starcraft 2, la partita la seguirò qui sul foro.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

Non ho per niente fiducia, ma tifero per i ragazzi sperando magari anche in una bitta di fondoschiena.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...



Pistacchio, Sugo e Cessonoglu, sia mai restino fuori sti bidet


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...



Stasera finirà la nostra stagione


----------



## Milanlove (28 Aprile 2019)

Formazione che mi puzza.

Mi sa che sono volati gli stracci in questi giorni. Siamo alle ripicche del tipo ti faccio giocare paquetà, ma ti tengo in panchina piatek che non fa niente da 3 partite.
Comunque vada oggi, sia la dirigenza, sia l'allenatore, questo fine stagione lo stanno gestendo malissimo.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Ancora e per l'ennesima volta, voglio crederci. Ma la ragione mi dice che sarà sofferenza e che solo un miracolo ci porterebbe non dico tre, ma un punto.


----------



## Miracle1980 (28 Aprile 2019)

Avrei messo Abate al posto di Conti...


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Aprile 2019)

vediamo che facce hanno i nostri giocatori e sopratutto i primi 5 minuti diranno con che atteggiamento sono entrati in partita.
Io non mi aspetto piu' niente. Ma comunque sempre FORZA MILAN !!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Che schifo di "allenatore" che abbiamo... Mamma mia...

Speriamo in una botta di culo... che poi è l'unica cosa che ci ha portato ad essere quarti nonostante rattuso...


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...



Forza ragazzi!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> TORINO (3-5-2) - Sirigu; Izzo, Nkoulou, Moretti; De Silvestri, Lukic, Rincon, Meite, Ansaldi; Berenguer, Belotti.
> ...


Vabbé allucinante, non ci sono parole. Ancora Suso, fuori Piatek che è il giocatore che ha segnato di più. Non ci sta capendo più niente.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Spero fortemente in Paquetà.


----------



## 6milan (28 Aprile 2019)

E prepariamoci ad un'altra serata di nulla cosmico e sofferenza


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

i passaggi di cutrone ...


----------



## sipno (28 Aprile 2019)

Pronti via.... il Milan indietreggia senza pressare... ottimo


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

2 minuti già contestazioni? record


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Adani stai zitto


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Chissà a che minuto faremo il primo tiro in porta... SE lo faremo...


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

Ho già contato 5 errori clamorosi tecnici nel giro di 1.54 minuti, allucinante questa squadra.
2 di Suso, 1 di KEssie, 1 di Rr, 1 di Conti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma che anticipo ha cercato?


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Il Torino, insieme al Napoli, è la squadra con meno sconfitte in A dopo la Juventus.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Chissà a che minuto faremo il primo tiro in porta... SE lo faremo...



24°

azzardo 4 tiri in tutta la partita


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Se esistesse una classifica fondata sui passaggi al portiere, però, saremmo largamente primi!


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 24°
> 
> azzardo 4 tiri in tutta la partita



Invidio il tuo ottimismo.


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

forse per il 70° un tiro lo facciamo


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Bravo Patrizio


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Corner + contropiede + giallo è un'ottima alternativa tattica rispetto a Corner + contropiede + goal


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Ci distruggono. Grazie Ottuso.

Grazie per i tuoi magnifici corner , triangoli e schemi offensivi. I tuoi onirici movimenti senza palla e le tue incredibili idee calcistiche.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Belotti ne ha saltati tre o quattro dei nostri come neanche Messi in Spagna.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

A sui corner no potremmo mandare un solo giocatore a saltare e gli altri dietro? 
A fine anno avremmo molti piú punti.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Bah


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Invidio il tuo ottimismo.



io invidio che tifa ancora milan dopo lo schifo di questa settimana.
io stasera la guardo senza trasporto. questa squadra non merita niente...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Conti boh non lo posso commentare mi spiace pure per lui


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Belotti ne ha saltati tre o quattro dei nostri come neanche Messi in Spagna.



Mai visto Belotti saltare un giocatore prima di stasera...


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Appena li pressiamo un attimo in difesa, vanno in affanno. Alziamo il ritmo e segniamo questo gol, dai ragazzi!


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma il volume stadio è troppo alto?il commento non si sente quasi


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2019)

ma i nostri sono giocatori o sono birilli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

Che spettacolo! Al 12’ primo tiro della partita di Rincon che sfiora la bandierina del Corner.....


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Male male Conti


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Levare conti o restiamo in 10


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

ma conti cosa diavolo ha ?


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Non la finiamo in 11


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Conti disastro


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai visto Belotti saltare un giocatore prima di stasera...



Anche io. E' per quello che l'episodio mi ha colpito.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Pugno in testa a Calanoglu, fallo di Calanoglu


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

*Gattuso fa scaldare Abate*


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Se questo è l'andazzo la vedo buia


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Guarda lì come ci scherzano


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

Vabè Conti era da rosso, sto ragazzo mi sa andato...


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Che tuffatore Izzo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia ma stiamo scherzando


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Vediamo quanto ci mettiamo a far entrare Abate, prima che Conti becchi il secondo giallo. O che lo asfaltino da quella parte, con Ansaldi. Ansaldi. L'ho voluto scrivere un'altra volta per rendermene bene conto anche io.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Sempre Donnarumma con ste cappellate. Sempre le stesse boiate.

Che siano maledetti sti passaggetti


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ansaldi fenomeno. E ovviamente noi sempre con il gioco da dietro. Continuiamo.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2019)

Siamo in caos


----------



## andreima (28 Aprile 2019)

Dai andiamo a casa ..


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non la finiamo in 11



Mi devo quotare. Purtroppo.


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

3 ammoniti in 15 minuti


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

la finiamo in 10


----------



## sipno (28 Aprile 2019)

No sono tranquilli!

Lo capiranno o no che Gattuso deve andare via?

Serve una sterzata!


----------



## Solo (28 Aprile 2019)

Gli infortuni gli hanno bloccato la crescita ed è regredito.

Imho andrebbe provato un'altra stagione, ma ormai potrebbe essere perso...


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

Se finiamo in 10 ci va bene...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Una squadra di morti. Guarda che facce. Gente in overdose non posso crederci.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi, ma che sta succedendo? Comunque qui boiata di Donnarumma.


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

paolo leo svegliatevi


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Persa la testa ragazzi. Ottuso ce l'ha fatta.


----------



## Devil man (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Donnarumma con ste cappellate. Sempre le stesse boiate.
> 
> Che siano maledetti sti passaggetti



Vinciamo? non credo hanno tutti staccato la spina


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Madonna che strazio, secondo monte ingaggi del campionato per dei giocatori che sanno fare solo falli


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Squadra nel caos.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2019)

il solito schifo ragazzi


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2019)

La finiremo in 9


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Proviamo un uno-due e patatrac...


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo Rino ha trasmesso il suo spirito alla squadra. facce lunghe da funerale in campo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

dai spero stiano giocando contro siamo a livello serie B


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

Come ho già scritto la settimana scorsa, orchestra allo sbando, suonatori che pensano ai fatti propri, direttore che agita la bacchetta senza conoscere la musica e nessuno lo ascolta.


----------



## Wildbone (28 Aprile 2019)

Succede quello che ci si sarebbe dovuto aspettare: la squadra ha giocato male per 2 anni, ha vinto pochissimo, ha un allenatore incapace, che non crea gioco, che non insegna nulla e che fa delle conferenze stampa raccapriccianti; normale che tutti abbiano perso ogni tipo di stimolo e tranquillità. Complimenti a Gattuso e - soprattutto - alla dirigenza, che ha permesso tutto questo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vabè Conti era da rosso, sto ragazzo mi sa andato...


Ha problemi e non si capisce bene perché l abbia messo titolare.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Comunque vanno a 1000 noi no. Il turco figuriamoci se non prende un avversario,


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

I 20 minuti peggiori di sempre. Sarebbe meglio un cartellino rosso a 11 giocatori + ovviamente l'allenatore


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Madonna che strazio, secondo monte ingaggi del campionato per dei giocatori che sanno fare solo falli



Meno male che ogni tanto qualcuno lo ricorda.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

Senza vedere il resto si capisce che non finirà bene oggi... non ci sono come al solito


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2019)

Conti era da espellere, non siamo neanche scesi in campo, c’è solo da capire a che minuto segnerà il Torino


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

La grande balistica


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Ha problemi e non si capisce bene perché l abbia messo titolare.



Figurati che quando é circolato il nome di Abate é partito il processo!

Comunque bisogna cercare di recuperare il ragazzo


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Dai che stiamo vagamente crescendo


----------



## Wildbone (28 Aprile 2019)

Povero Andrea, gli infortuni gli hanno distrutto la carriera; difficile che tornerà ai suoi livelli, anzi.
Farsi entrambi i crociati nel momento di crescita più importante è devastante.


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

prima una punizione per i nani, poi l'angolo per i giganti


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma vi siete accorti che Belen sta tentando più verticalizzazioni del solito?


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Aprile 2019)

Io a questo punto credo che ci sia il diktat della società di non entrare nelle coppe,per vari motivi.Mi ricredero' solo se vinciamo stasera.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> prima una punizione per i nani, poi l'angolo per i giganti


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Povero Andrea, gli infortuni gli hanno distrutto la carriera; difficile che tornerà ai suoi livelli, anzi.
> Farsi entrambi i crociati nel momento di crescita più importante è devastante.



Rientra in quella cerchia di calciatori involuti quando lasciano l'Atalanta, praticamente tutti, non me ne ricordo uno che abbia mantenuto quei livelli.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 24°
> 
> azzardo 4 tiri in tutta la partita



Spiacente gentile concorrente, risposta errata!

Ritenti è sarà più fortunato!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma la domanda che mi viene é:

Ma come abbiamo fatto ad essere quarti dopo 33 giornate?


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Sugo


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

suso è raccapricciante


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda che mi viene é:
> 
> Ma come abbiamo fatto ad essere quarti dopo 33 giornate?



L'allenatore non stava cercando di sabotare la stagione.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

buttando il pallone nel nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Spiacente gentile concorrente, risposta errata!
> 
> Ritenti è sarà più fortunato!



però èstatoil momento di miglior pressing, ci siamo andati anche vicini li ahahahahaha


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma sto Berlinguer da dove è uscito?


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

Paquetà è l'unico decente di questa squadra.


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda che mi viene é:
> 
> Ma come abbiamo fatto ad essere quarti dopo 33 giornate?



Perché la Roma stava giocando a cricket, la Lazio a Ramino e l'Atalanta non aveva ancora ingranato.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Siamo molli, niente da fare. Giocatori che non fanno movimento, che aspetta la palla sui piedi e che vengono puntualmente anticipati. Che regressione.


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

In questa squadra non funziona quasi nulla lol.
Se il gioco si sviluppa sul vertice sinistro con Cutrone che si allarga, in mezzo all'area non c'è mai nessuno e Suso ovviamente è fermo completametne dall'altra parte, allucinante.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Anche Paqueta troppo fine a se stesso


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Siamo molli, niente da fare. Giocatori che non fanno movimento, che aspetta la palla sui piedi e che vengono puntualmente anticipati. Che regressione.



Questo è ciò che vuole Ottuso. Non vuole che i giocatori si spostino perchè è terrorizzato dai contropiedi che però prendiamo lo stesso perchè non è un allenatore di calcio.


----------



## sipno (28 Aprile 2019)

Mi dite come possiamo fare calcio con i reparti così distanti?

Ogni passaggio la palla deve fare 20 Mt.. è ovvio che poi ci anticipano!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

sempre anticipati, non vinciamo un contrasto..


----------



## andreima (28 Aprile 2019)

Il nostro gioco è come all.oratorio scarpata a cutrone e speriamo


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Che palle. Che palle. Che palle.


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Suso è più lento anche di Moretti....che ha l'età del nonno della birra


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi si sapeva. Il torino è una squadra ostica e noi siamo ridotti malissimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

Non per fare una ennesima criica, ormai la realtá é questa e cerchiamo in qulache modo di portare la nave a riva, arrivi quel che arrivi.

Ma veramente ho realizzato di essere stufo di vedere le partite con l’ansia, nella consapevolezza che se prendiamo un gol, poi farne noi uno é un miracolo da chiedere a Lourdes.

Basta queste partite di lotta e veleno.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma cosa fa anche bakayoko 
ognuno per conto suo
Roba da matti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2019)

Vabbe, quasi inutile commentare. 

La squadra non é nemmeno entrata in campo. Chaos totale. Soliti errori visti e rivisti. Non facciamo contropiedi, si riparte sempre da dietro, sempre Donnarumma con i suoi ferri da stiro che ci crea problemi.
CHAOS!

Una vergogna totale, una squadra con giocatori che sono nettamente superior a quelli del Torino che pero viene dominata dal Torino. E perche? Perche una squadra ha un allenatore, l'altra ha uno che mette in panchina il giocatore piu forte che ha e che ha gia communicato apertamente di essersi arreso. Gattuso é un verme infame


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

cutrone ahahahahah

ottima mossa di re bida


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cutrone ahahahahah
> 
> ottima mossa di re bida



Re bidet


----------



## 6milan (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma cutrone lha fatto un appoggio un passaggio boh


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Basta sto Suso


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Suso è più lento anche di Moretti....*che ha l'età del nonno della birr*a


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Aprile 2019)

Sono l’unico ad avere l’impressione che siamo terribilmente lunghi?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

Se i commentatori non la smettono di esaltare sto cesso di partita li muto.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Si può introdurre la parola "Suso" come equivalente di "non dotato di intelligenza calcistica"?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

in questa squadra ognuno fa quello che vuole, sembrano 11 solisti senza rabbia..


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non per fare una ennesima criica, ormai la realtá é questa e cerchiamo in qulache modo di portare la nave a riva, arrivi quel che arrivi.
> 
> Ma veramente ho realizzato di essere stufo di vedere le partite con l’ansia, nella consapevolezza che se prendiamo un gol, poi farne noi uno é un miracolo da chiedere a Lourdes.
> 
> Basta queste partite di lotta e veleno.



   

concordo su tutto, ormai è questo lo spirito con cui guardo queste ultime partite, uno strazio.


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Sono l’unico ad avere l’impressione che siamo terribilmente lunghi?



Lo notano tutti tranne Ottuso. Il motivo è implicito nel nome ovviamente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2019)

Cartellini solo per una parte comunque. Un genio


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Io al turco non lo sopporto più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

RR.

c'è da aggiungere altro??


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Rr è il primo che deve essere silurato...ridatemi Constant


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Sono l’unico ad avere l’impressione che siamo terribilmente lunghi?



Tra Romagnoli e Cutrone ci sono 70 metri. Altro che impressione!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Immancabile anche la turca che scivola mentre batte la punizione


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Applauso a Calhanoglu/Tom Daley.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2019)

RR mi fa rimpiangere Kevin Constant.


----------



## Wildbone (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi, è veramente inutile fare considerazioni tecniche e tattiche in queste ultime partite. Quando subentrano problemi di testa, che comunque ci sono stati, anche se più "leggeri", fin dal primo anno di Gattuso, tutto il resto passa in secondo piano.
Ci si rivede ad agosto.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

E quando segna sto turco


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Che strazio...

Vabbè, dedicherò il mio duemillesimo post al nostro amato "allenatore"...

VATTENE INDEGNO!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

E quando segna


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

è arrivato!!!!

al 44o ecco il 1o tiro


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Aprile 2019)

Dov'è la Var? Izzo andava espulso!!!!


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ti pare che la butta denrro


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Lo stesso calcio d’angolo ancora.


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

ennesimo angolo per i giganti


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è arrivato!!!!
> 
> al 44o ecco il 1o tiro



No, dai... Al 30mo tiro di Suso..

Ben due tiri in porta in un tempo... Da leccarsi le dita!


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma almeno un gol su calcio d'angolo l'abbiamo segnato quest'anno?


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Angolo orrendo di Calhanoglu e fallo inventato di Bakayoko.


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Partita mediocre Al momento,ma son sicuro che per Gattuso abbiamo fatto un ottimo primo tempo,con gran possesso palla.


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

Vabè cmq pareggio giusto , loro quando attaccano ci infilano sempre con troppa facilità, i nostri fanno fatica anche fisicamente ormai.
Ma noi abbiam fatto almeno 2 palle gol.
Paquetà cmq è l'unico che mi entusiasma, ma deve assolutamente snellire il proprio gioco.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ma almeno un gol su calcio d'angolo l'abbiamo segnato quest'anno?



kris piatek a bergamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> No, dai... Al 30mo tiro di Suso..
> 
> Ben due tiri in porta in un tempo... Da leccarsi le dita!



son tanto sveglio che l'ho rimosso. ok allora siamo in media con la previsione di 4 a fine partita


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

0-0 alla fine del primo tempo.
Dite quello che volete ma io mi immaginavo di peggio. Potremmo anche vincerla...
SPERO CHE ALMENO CI PROVINO


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ma almeno un gol su calcio d'angolo l'abbiamo segnato quest'anno?



piatek con l'atalanta. quello che sta in panchina stasera.........


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> son tanto sveglio che l'ho rimosso. ok allora siamo in media con la previsione di 4 a fine partita



Quando si vedono partite tanto belle è difficile tenere gli occhi aperti...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2019)

Solita partita ignobile in cui oltre che scarsi siamo anche fabbri picchiatori degni del peggior campo di terza categoria

Cutrone due palle toccate, le ho contate personalmente. Eh ma è piatek che non si impegna a centrocampo, vero?


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Migliori del primo tempo: Cutrone (grande assist al turco e molto movimento) e Romagnoli

Peggiori: Bakayoko, Calhanoglu e Rodriguez


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

E un'altra volta ancora sono qui a chiedermi perché mai investo il mio tempo a guardare questo scempio?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2019)

Un po' più di energia generale e qualche bel movimento di Paquetà, per il resto l'ennesima partita da 0-0.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> 0-0 alla fine del primo tempo.
> Dite quello che volete ma io mi immaginavo di peggio. Potremmo anche vincerla...
> SPERO CHE ALMENO CI PROVINO



perchè questo messo così è un buon centrocampo, l'unica nostra certezza. il resto è da mani nei capelli


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma Izzo che scalcia volontariamente la testa di Suso?
Comunque meno peggio di quello che mi aspettavo.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Cutrone due palle toccate, le ho contate personalmente. Eh ma è piatek che non si impegna a centrocampo, vero?



Cutrone ha mandato in porta il turco che ha cannato a tu per tu con Sirigu.. oltre a tanto movimento. Piatek contro la Lazio non riusciva nemmeno a calcolare la traiettoria del pallone per stopparla di petto.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

Noia e mediocrità. As usual. Anche il Torino ben scarso comunque.


----------



## Kayl (28 Aprile 2019)

Ha più trama un ***** del gioco del Milan.


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> E un'altra volta ancora sono qui a chiedermi perché mai investo il mio tempo a guardare questo scempio?



Seguirla su diretta da più emozioni..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Solita partota di schifo, ormai in possesso palla la disorganizzazione è evidente. Ognuno va per i cavoli suoi, poi con i due master del retropassaggio Calhanoglu e Suso è certo che non segneremo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> E un'altra volta ancora sono qui a chiedermi perché mai investo il mio tempo a guardare questo scempio?



Ho deciso di non guardarla. Sto impiegando il mio tempo a leggervi e a giocare a god of war 4 con la mia ragazza. Mi dispiace eh. Non voglio passare per non tifoso, ho sempre seguito il Milan, anche quando aveva Mesbah titolare ma Gattuso mi ha veramente snervato.


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ma almeno un gol su calcio d'angolo l'abbiamo segnato quest'anno?


Di sicuro li abbiamo subiti


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2019)

L'unico che cerca di fare qualcosa è paquetà, con qualche raro spunto di bakayoko. Per il resto nulla totale


----------



## ilcondompelato (28 Aprile 2019)

Squadra imbarazzante e tutto ciò che nasce o potrebbe nascere è solo frutto della casualità


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2019)

gattuso è talmente impaurito di scoprirsi che secondo me non vorrebbe manco il minimo accenno di pressing oltre la nostra trequarti


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Sono l’unico ad avere l’impressione che siamo terribilmente lunghi?


Ma se notate partono anche più lanci lunghi da Rodriguez e Musacchio. Giochiamo come una squadra di serie B in pratica...


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Aprile 2019)

ma che giochiamo per il 0-0, che noia, oggi male anche paqueta' e bakayoko, oggi non si salva propio nessuno, grazie al torino che non sono neanche loro un granche'. E in porta voglio Reina, Donnarumma non da sicurezza. togliamo suso, mettiamo piatek, e togliamo conti che questo si becca la carta rossa non sa propio difendere e mettiamo abate. Siamo messi male male


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2019)

dirò una cosa impopolare: se dobbiamo pareggiare meglio perdere almeno forse lo esonerano davvero….4 giornate alla fine un nuovo allenatore (anche giunti) potrebbe dare quel guizzo a livello mentale in più che serve...


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Di sicuro li abbiamo subiti



Su quello siamo, purtroppo, specialisti.


----------



## 1972 (28 Aprile 2019)

siate sereni adesso ringhio si inventa due mandragate e la partita la perdiamo!


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Cutrone ha mandato in porta il turco che ha cannato a tu per tu con Sirigu.. oltre a tanto movimento. Piatek contro la Lazio non riusciva nemmeno a calcolare la traiettoria del pallone per stopparla di petto.



Non volevo sminuire Cutrone che sta facendo una partita più che discreta, ma mettere in evidenza come il nostro attaccante in campo abbia toccato un paio di palloni in 45 minuti, mi ero spiegato male


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di non guardarla. Sto impiegando il mio tempo a leggervi e a giocare a god of war 4 con la mia ragazza. Mi dispiace eh. Non voglio passare per non tifoso, ho sempre seguito il Milan, anche quando aveva Mesbah titolare ma Gattuso mi ha veramente snervato.



Comprensibile. Devo dire che non ti stai perdendo granché.


----------



## Victorss (28 Aprile 2019)

E niente, anche stasera si fa schifo.
Non ce la faccio più..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di non guardarla. Sto impiegando il mio tempo a leggervi e a giocare a god of war 4 con la mia ragazza. Mi dispiace eh. Non voglio passare per non tifoso, ho sempre seguito il Milan, anche quando aveva Mesbah titolare ma Gattuso mi ha veramente snervato.



Mia stessa situazione, ma gioco con un mio amico a Starcraft 2 in 2vs2


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dirò una cosa impopolare: se dobbiamo pareggiare meglio perdere almeno forse lo esonerano davvero….4 giornate alla fine un nuovo allenatore (anche giunti) potrebbe dare quel guizzo a livello mentale in più che serve...



faremmo come col cambio sinisa-brocchi.  ormai è palese che finiremo la stagione così.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Io avevo previsto assoluta sterilità e uno 0 a 0. Siamo in linea. Non credo succederà molto altro nel secondo tempo


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> piatek con l'atalanta. quello che sta in panchina stasera.........



Vero. Anche se c'è da dire che stasera come punta potremmo schierare anche l'Ibra di 10 anni fa e le cose non cambierebbero. Nessun attaccante può segnare se non gli arrivano palloni.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> kris piatek a bergamo.



Vero!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di non guardarla. Sto impiegando il mio tempo a leggervi e a giocare a god of war 4 con la mia ragazza. Mi dispiace eh. Non voglio passare per non tifoso, ho sempre seguito il Milan, anche quando aveva Mesbah titolare ma Gattuso mi ha veramente snervato.



Ci vorrebbe Kratos in panchina


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Qualcuno che capisce di tattica (perchè magari la capra sono io, anzi sicuramente sono io) mi spiega perchè quando attacchiamo (vabbè...) al centro ci va la turca e non Paquetà? Calhanoglu non regge un contrasto e tira addosso al primo difensore che gli si para davanti, mentre Paquetà tira meglio e tiene botta fisicamente più del serial killer di piccioni. Non capisco...


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)




----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Sta cominciando Golden State-Houston: quasi quasi...


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Aprile 2019)

Giorni fa un mio amico mi ha detto:se il Milan fosse in B,non vincerebbe di certo il campionato.Non mi sento di smentirlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma la carta vincente (per il ) Biglia quando entra??


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di non guardarla. Sto impiegando il mio tempo a leggervi e a giocare a god of war 4 con la mia ragazza. Mi dispiace eh. Non voglio passare per non tifoso, ho sempre seguito il Milan, anche quando aveva Mesbah titolare ma Gattuso mi ha veramente snervato.



perchè non la porti al ristorante la tua ragazza? hai paura che ci sia la tv con la partita del Milan?


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Comunque il Torino per salire a pressare ha linee molto larghe tra difesa e centrocampo.
Arretrare il turco a centrocampo, fare salire Paquetà (anche per liberarlo da francobollo Rincon) e inserire Piatek al posto di Suso potrebbe essere un'opzione interessante


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

Di solito "concediamo" il primo tempo e facciamo qualcosa in più nel secondo.
Visto quanto è scarso il Torino, ci può stare qualsiasi risultato.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Cambio scontato come la morte Piatek per Paqueta


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

A quanto è dato il gol del Torino con la mossa di Gattuso dentro Piatek-fuori Paquetà?


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Sugo


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Santo Dio, Suso...


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

prodezza balistica di suso


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Suso ahahah


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sugo



.


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Gran sinistro di Suso....seguito dal destro di Paquetà


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Sugo e Porchettá


----------



## 6milan (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cambio scontato come la morte Piatek per Paqueta



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

Madonna Suso


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Questo tiro di Paqueta invece molto bello


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ancora Suso


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

mamma mia suso scatena istinti omicidi. 

ma l'infortunio di calabria non poteva succedere a lui ? maledetto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Scommettiamo che fa uscire Paquetà per far entrare Borini?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Io Suso non lo subisco più


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio è un demente


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio, mamma mia che rischio. Per me era rigore.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma quanto è scarso Suso? Quanto?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Basta Susooooooooooo


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

musacchio fa pietà. 

l'arbitro ci sta regalando la partita


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Era ammonizione. Fortuna che è stato graziato sto asino.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

sto bidone non vede l'ora di prendere il secondo giallo. 

poi ci chiediamo chi è che rema contro....


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Comunque paquetà sbaglia spesso scelta.


----------



## CIppO (28 Aprile 2019)

Se scambiassimo Suso con una scimmia urlatrice ci guadagneremmo. È una cosa triste vederlo giocare.


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2019)

Ancora non caccia Suso e tiene fuori Piatek...


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Paolo sconcertato in tribuna.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

Suso non è più commentabile. Non ci sono parole.


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Suso dai fuori


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

La togliamo la Susina o no?


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

che vergogna oggi siamo come la juve e mi faccio schifo da solo


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sto bidone non vede l'ora di prendere il secondo giallo.
> 
> poi ci chiediamo chi è che rema contro....



L'arbitro ci ha già graziato un paio di volte. Suso va tolto, io proverei le due punte.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

se non toglie suso ci rema davvero contro


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Suso al primo sternuto sarà espulso...lo sa la capra?


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2019)

Suso è andato vicinissimo all'esplosione


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Paolo non mi sembrava molto felice


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma come fa Ricardo Rodriguez a essere così goffo?


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

conti ridicolizzato a più riprese.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

non cambiarli gli ammoniti ASINO IN PANCHINA


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Paolo non mi sembrava molto felice



Paolo deve sparire insieme al pescivendolo. L'ha voluto confermare e adesso ne risponde.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Suso è andato vicinissimo all'*esplosione*



Magari, almeno si leverebbe dalle scatole.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Aprile 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Suso è andato vicinissimo all'esplosione



Ma magari schioppasse.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

Quand'è che toglie Suso? È già un miracolo se non l'ha espulso e non azzecca un passaggio


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma Conti non era un genio e Gattuso un maledetto perchè non lo metteva titolare? Ansaldi gli fa ballare la samba


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Rigore Torino

Buonanotte


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahah che ignoranza


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Ci sta andando di lusso comunque. Potevamo essere in 10 e potevano tranquillamente averci fischiato un rigore contro.


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Ciuccio kessie


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Kessie, che ignoranza.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma come mai questi indegni scivolano sempre?


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

ma che rigore è ?


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

Rigore...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

rigore inesistente


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

S'è buttato.


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Solo (28 Aprile 2019)

Squadra ALLO SBANDO.

Gattuso da esonerare comunque vada.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

che schifo Calhanoglu ennesima partita da zero, non serve a nulla di nulla


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Lo para


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Non è rigore mai nella vita


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Suso non lo toglie e si farà espellere


----------



## 6milan (28 Aprile 2019)

Che idiota kessie


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Game over


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Sarà mica rigore questo...


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2019)

Altro record di Gattuso...


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

e per tanti kessie è un campione, datevi all'ippica


----------



## davoreb (28 Aprile 2019)

Se questo è rigore ce ne sono 5 a partita. Ogni calcio d'angolo è rigore.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Non se ne può più ragazzi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Ma Conti non era un genio e Gattuso un maledetto perchè non lo metteva titolare? Ansaldi gli fa ballare la samba



ma basta a difendere sto asino dai......

un po' di pudore


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2019)

Ed un altra stagione è andata. Grazie per le emozioni.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

che ridicoli


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2019)

"Siamo ancora quar..." ah no.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

ma che rigore è dai ragazzi. Tutto quello che volete ma questo non esiste come rigore


----------



## Victorss (28 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahahahagahahah ma che rigore è


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo gattuso non rientri a Milano


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Che pena.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2019)

Altro progetto morto dopo un anno per colpa della societa e la scelta di continuare con un principiante in panchina. Assurdo.


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma che rigore è dai ragazzi. Tutto quello che volete ma questo non esiste come rigore



Quello su Musacchio era netto. Giusto cosi.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

Ciao amore, ciao amore, ciao amore ciao


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Come vuoi vincere se non tiri mai in porta? Cacciate questo incompetente.


----------



## 6milan (28 Aprile 2019)

Penso che questa sia l'ultima partita della stagione che vedrò


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

E quando li segniamo due gol? Che rabbia. Ennesima stagione buttata e mai come quest'anno si poteva andare in Champions in ciabatte, con un minimo di gioco.


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma che rigore è questo? Al primo contatto in aerea i nostri adesso devono buttarsi a terra e reclamare lo stesso trattamento!


----------



## sipno (28 Aprile 2019)

Mi auguro che Fetuso non trovi più lavoro nemmeno come spazzino.

Ci ha distrutti!


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Aprile 2019)

e' finita


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Che obrobrio


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Forse adesso Ottuso farà un cambio...

FORSE...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

ma cosa serve il var se non a togliere questi rigori ridicoli?


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

Giusto così, pietosi anche oggi, gente che non sta in piedi gente che spinge IZZO e dico IZZO in quel modo , mica MESSI no, Kessie decide di spingere IZZO spalle alla porta o quasi.
Quando tu hai in squadra gente con un QI paragonabile ad un calippo, questo è il risultato.
Per me Kessie deve essere ceduto, Cahlanoglu non è stato in piedi mai , Conti nemmeno, Suso pietoso ed andava espulso.
Un allenatore che ormai non sa piu' che pesci pigliare ed una squadra MORTA completamente, morta mentre dovrebbe invece giocare alla morte.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2019)

Per me non era rigore ma si è fatto perdonare per la mancata espulsione di Suso


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma basta a difendere sto asino dai......
> 
> un po' di pudore



se il milanista medio si sceglie come pupilli degli aborti calcistici non può scaricare sempre la colpa su Gattuso.. dai comunque ora vince il Toro, il 99% sarà ben contento


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Scandaloso il rigore...a noi non ne hanno dati di 10 volte più netti. Izzo si tuffa da inizio gara


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Adesso lo mette Piatek. Adesso...


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

Addio Champions


----------



## davoreb (28 Aprile 2019)

Più vedo il rigore più mi sembra assurdo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2019)

Cioè, questo toglie paqueta per mettere borini


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

ma chi è il cane che stava al Var ? Giacomelli ? l'arbitro non è neanche andato a rivederla fidandosi del silent check. 

ma che vergogna è ? schifosi.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Come ho sempre detto la CL non la meritiamo e forse nemmeno l’EL.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

giù paqueta, giusto. 

non rischiamo e tiriamo giù il migliore


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Comunque vadano a quel paese pure leo e paolo che non hanno cacciato l'incompetente...


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Contro la stitichezza, prendi "Milan". Con una sola dose/partita, ripristinerà il normale transito intestinale.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

Borini... Borini...


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Giusto così, pietosi anche oggi, gente che non sta in piedi gente che spinge IZZO e dico IZZO in quel modo , mica MESSI no, Kessie decide di spingere IZZO spalle alla porta o quasi.
> Quando tu hai in squadra gente con un QI paragonabile ad un calippo, questo è il risultato.
> Per me Kessie deve essere ceduto, Cahlanoglu non è stato in piedi mai , Conti nemmeno, Suso pietoso ed andava espulso.
> Un allenatore che ormai non sa piu' che pesci pigliare ed una squadra MORTA completamente, morta mentre dovrebbe invece giocare alla morte.



Assurdo...


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè, questo toglie paqueta per mettere borini



Allucinante.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Fuori Paquetà, scontato. Te ne devi andare. Borini.


----------



## davoreb (28 Aprile 2019)

Esce paqueta io metto la nba


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Aprile 2019)

rigore dubbio, ma non doabbiamo lamentarci, suso doveva prendere il rosso, e conti e' stato graziato nel primo tempo


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

Mi dispiace solo di non essermi sintonizzato prima su "Un giorno in pretura"


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2019)

tra l'altro battuto malissimo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

rodriguez in difesa fa pena


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Ci sarebbe tutto il tempo del mondo per recuperare...

Noi invece faremo 2 tiri in porta...


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Paqueta un fantasma, non c'è mai sulle seconde palle.. Rincon gli fa mangiare la polvere


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto la CL non la meritiamo e forse nemmeno l’EL.



Per carità, abbiamo presto pesci in faccia in Europa League quest'anno contro squadre da dopolavoro ferroviario. Non meritiamo di andare a giocarci un bel fico secco.


----------



## Solo (28 Aprile 2019)

E in malafede! Dai, è in malafede *****


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2019)

Fa uscire Paqueta


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

ovviamente paquetà subito fuori alla prima occasione, non sia mai che inventi qualcosa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2019)

ahahahaha ci affidiamo alla riserva del Sunderland.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

Squadra sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi.


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Aprile 2019)

incredibile ha tolto paqueta' e ha messo borini, Gattuso e' malato di testa


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Aprile 2019)

Kessie il solito *********


----------



## Milo (28 Aprile 2019)

Da domani voglio il custode al posto di Gattuso.

BASTA


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> se il milanista medio si sceglie come pupilli degli aborti calcistici non può scaricare sempre la colpa su Gattuso.. dai comunque ora vince il Toro, il 99% sarà ben contento



puoi dirlo forte


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma basta con sto Izzo... è peggio di Bruno


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> E in malafede! Dai, è in malafede *****



è evidente


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Squadra sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi.



Ancora non mi capacito del disastro che sono riusciti a combinare


----------



## Milo (28 Aprile 2019)

Ha tolto il migliore in campo e tiene quello scarso del turco.

Ora basta, ne ho le scatole piene


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso ci sta sabotando non c’è altra spiegazione. E’ totalmente in malafede maledetto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Fuori Paquetà ahahahaahah

Mamma mia che xxxxxxx abbiamo in panchina... Ma sa che dobbiamo vincere o neppure la matematica da elementari è riuscito a fare a scuola?


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

No ma non sta sabotando la stagione questo pezzo di fango. Vai a zappare Ottuso con tutto il rispetto di chi è costretto a fare quel lavoro per sopravvivere. Vergognati maledetto. Ora sei contento immagino?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Non posso veramente credere a che squadraccia siamo. Ma come hanno fatto Leo e Maldini a non vedere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Esce paqueta io metto la nba



Giá fatto sul replay del “fallo” di Kessie


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

Comunque aldilà dell'incompetente che abbiamo in panchina, è vero come dicono in tanti che la nostra rosa è sopravvalutata...


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2019)

A questo punto Gattuso deve rimanere... in Europa league non ci voglio andare nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

Rimettete Pippo Inzaghi in panchina.


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gattuso ci sta sabotando non c’è altra spiegazione. E’ totalmente in malafede maledetto.



L'uomo di Mirabelli ci salverà col suo Borini


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

Pure la sfiga ci si mette...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

ecco un portiere che para, non fa gatte, e prende un quarto del nostro


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque aldilà dell'incompetente che abbiamo in panchina, è vero come dicono in tanti che la nostra rosa è sopravvalutata...



“La base” (cit.)


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Traversa, peccato.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma dai


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per carità, abbiamo presto pesci in faccia in Europa League quest'anno contro squadre da dopolavoro ferroviario. Non meritiamo di andare a giocarci un bel fico secco.



Concordo. Questo Milan è troppo mediocre.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

E due


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco.

2-0 Berlinguer


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

musacccccchiooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

il feticcio dell'ASINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2-0


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

Bon champions addio, anzi direi Europa addio.
Madonna che schifo.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

conri ragazzi è inguardabile, siamo seri.


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

Stagione buttata a dicembre quando hanno dato fiducia a Gattuso, situazione peggiorata nel mercato di Gennaio quando non hanno sbattuto fuori dalle palle Calhanoglu per prendere un calciatore di livello per poter raggiungere il 4 posto. La dirigenza ha più colpe di chiunque altro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

difesa ridicola. FINITA.


----------



## Prealpi (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma basta per carità, basta


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

Buonanotte sognatori.


----------



## Solo (28 Aprile 2019)

Bestemmie.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Spegnete tutto


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Conti e Musacchio, olè!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Finita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2019)

Spero abbiano la decenza di non far salire gattuso sul pullman


----------



## sipno (28 Aprile 2019)

Esoneroooooooo


Esoneratelo!


Ci vuole un esonero con sfreggiooooo


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Vabbeh dai chiudo la stagione....ciao a tutti


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bon champions addio, anzi direi Europa addio.
> Madonna che schifo.



Arriveremo ottavi, e lo dico da mesi.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Conti e musaccio ahahah


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Golazo, niente da dire.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Come previsto...


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

Mi ripeto: terrei solo Paquetà e Piatek.
Tutti gli altri via.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahah...

Ma dove sono i gattusiani?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Le premesse per questa umiliazione c erano tutte. Inutile sorprenderci. Non ricordo nemmeno l'ultima partita vinta (tranne il rigore con la Lazio) qual è


----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Aprile 2019)

Il grande Milan non tornera mai piu. Finito...


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Grazie Ringhio cuore rossonero, ti saremo sempre riconoscenti.


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2019)

Mi viene da piangere

Che suicidio, finche resta Gattuso non guardò più le partite


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio era talmente un prodigio che ha saltato le scuole calcio e quindi non ha imparato a respingere le palle di lato


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2019)

Sono curiosissimo di sentire che scusa si inventeranno ora per non cacciare a pedate quell'uomo di m. che non avrà nemmeno le palle e la dignità di dimettersi.


----------



## Milo (28 Aprile 2019)

Spero che si prenda altri gol, più se ne prende più è sicuro che va via


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

Voglio Maldini e Gattuso FUORI DALLE PALLE. Rigorosamente in ordine.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

Beh ragazzi.. è finita. E' stato bello crederci... spero solo che oggi esonerino quella capra


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2019)

ESONERO.

e vado a letto contento come avesimo vinto 6 a 0


----------



## ilcondompelato (28 Aprile 2019)

Zizzo portierazzo


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Aprile 2019)

Ok,ho mollato davanti la tv mio padre e ho cambiato stanza.Per me il campionato finisce qui,non ho intenzione di perdere altro tempo a guardare questi indegni indossare la nostra maglia.


----------



## Devil man (28 Aprile 2019)

Tutti Gattusiani che si andassero a lanciare sul tevere


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto: terrei solo Paquetà e Piatek.
> Tutti gli altri via.



la cosa bella del non fare le coppe è che ci sarà una bella piazza pulita. 

anche alcune teste in dirigenza devono cadere.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

questa rosa fa schifo, sono scandalosi


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco, presi a pallate dal piangina Mazzarri. Santa polenta Mazzarri, Berlinguer, Izzo, indoculu, Moretti e lukic.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Le premesse per questa umiliazione c erano tutte. Inutile sorprenderci. Non ricordo nemmeno l'ultima partita vinta (tranne il rigore con la Lazio) qual è



Io l'avevo già detto quando abbiamo giocato con la Lazio. Non giocando come facciamo da ormai 2 MESI non avremmo più vinto una singola partita da qui alla fine. Ma evidentemente al Signor Maldin a cui piace tanto fare la voce grossa dal divano di casa sua va bene così.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Fuori dalla balle Gattuso e qualunque dirigente che lo abbia sostenuto, anche se si chiama paola maldini!


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

leo e paolo a fine partita sono obbligati a presentarsi alla stampa e a parlare


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Aprile 2019)

E niente, avevo qualche speranza in lui ma mi sa che pure Conti è un altro miracesso (almeno come difensore).


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

Almeno coi cinesi in europa league ci siamo arrivati


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Wow 2-0, spero ne prendano altri, solo così manderanno via quel cane in panchina.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2019)

Pretendo l'imbarcata. L'umiliazione deve essere totale


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, presi a pallate dal piangina Mazzarri. Santa polenta Mazzarri, Berlinguer, Izzo, indoculu, Moretti e lukic.



Ma tu sei tanto sicuro che i nostri siano tanti migliori? A me non mi pare... anche eperchè non hanno dimostrato NIENTE nella loro carriera


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, presi a pallate dal piangina Mazzarri. Santa polenta Mazzarri, Berlinguer, Izzo, indoculu, Moretti e lukic.



Mazzarri è cento volte allenatore più di Gattuso. Mazzarri. E ho detto tutto


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2019)

stavolta secondo me lo cacciano davvero...


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> questa rosa fa schifo, sono scandalosi



Ma che dici, è colpa di Gattuso.. non vedi che il Torino ha fatto 300 tiri, calcio spettacolo e sta strameritando di vincere?


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

Già mi immagino l’allegria della conferenza di Gattuso.
Che vadano in silenzio stampa che è meglio.


----------



## ilcondompelato (28 Aprile 2019)

Squadra futuribile.
Abbiamo messo le basi multic.


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Aprile 2019)

basta adesso quando e' troppo e' troppo, ho spento


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Schifo schifo schifo schifo &#55358;&#56622;


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

gattuso deve essere esonerato stasera, ma a fine anno piazza puliti di tutti questi cessi .


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

Godo perché forse lo esonera o già stasera.
Peccato che senza Coppe non arriveranno né allenatore né giocatori di un certo spessore. 
Felice di essere smentito, ovviamente.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

La nostra rosa è imbarazzante, ma la cosa terribile e che pure con questi scappati di casa, se solo non fossero disposti in campo in maniera random, quest'anno piazzarsi tra le prime quattro era ampiamente alla portata.


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Conte in tribuna scuote il capo...


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavolta secondo me lo cacciano davvero...


Forse è fatta


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, presi a pallate dal piangina Mazzarri. Santa polenta Mazzarri, Berlinguer, Izzo, indoculu, Moretti e lukic.


ahahaha "presi a pallate" 3 tiri in porta Toro, 4 tiri in porta Milan.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2019)

Ed ora prepariamoci ad un'altra estate di "volevamo prendere x, però x non è voluto venire perchè non facciamo la CL, quindi abbiamo preso il cesso y"

E via, il loop infinito continua!


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Tutti Gattusiani che si andassero a lanciare sul tevere



E se abitano a milano?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Anche l'umiliazione di Bonucci in tribuna


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Conte in tribuna che scuote la testa. Starà pensando "ma questi scappati di casa dovrei allenare?".?


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma tu sei tanto sicuro che i nostri siano tanti migliori? A me non mi pare... anche eperchè non hanno dimostrato NIENTE nella loro carriera




Loro hanno un allenatore non un ignorante raccomandato.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Come ci hanno ridotto.

"Cambiano" le proprietà, ma continuiamo a collezionare incompetenti, in tutti i ruoli.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Vediamo che scusa si inventano per tenerlo dopo stasera.
Se non lo cacciano finiamo presi a pallate *anche* dal Frosinone retrocesso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

c è anche Bonucci a guardare la partita. Sai come starà godendo il maiale


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Altre perculate per Gasperson cari gattusiani?

L'uomo del miracolo sportivo, il guardiola di Corigliano Calabro, il nostro condottiero da qui ai prossimi 10 anni! Lui sì che ci riporterà in alto con il suo gioco spumeggiante!

Lasciare fuori Piatek... Che colpo di genio!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2019)

Il danno creato da Gattuso avra conseguenze amaro.

Ogni singolo giocatore della nostra rosa mentalmente é finito nel ambiente Milan. Ha persino quasi distrutto un Piatek capocannoniere. Incredibile.


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Il miracolo di ottuso


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> ahahaha "presi a pallate" 3 tiri in porta Toro, 4 tiri in porta Milan.




Credici.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2019)

Il bello sarà che manco stasera lo esonerano...


----------



## R41D3N (28 Aprile 2019)

Facciamo pena ed ormai e siamo irrecuperabili, ma il rigore resta una vergogna. Quest'anno ci hanno massacrato


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Altre perculate per Gasperson cari gattusiani?
> 
> L'uomo del miracolo sportivo, il guardiola di Corigliano Calabro, il nostro condottiero da qui ai prossimi 10 anni! Lui sì che ci riporterà in alto con il suo gioco spumeggiante!
> 
> Lasciare fuori Piatek... Che colpo di genio!



Se Gattuso allenasse l'Atalanta a oggi non sarebbero ancora salvi.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Mazzarri è cento volte allenatore più di Gattuso. Mazzarri. E ho detto tutto



concordo, non vedo perchè percularlo. 

un'impresa come quella fatta alla reggina, gattuso se la sogna.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

A sto punto che finisca la stagione Rino. Sarebbe un castigo peggiore che l'esonero.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Altre perculate per Gasperson cari gattusiani?
> 
> L'uomo del miracolo sportivo, il guardiola di Corigliano Calabro, il nostro condottiero da qui ai prossimi 10 anni! Lui sì che ci riporterà in alto con il suo gioco spumeggiante!
> 
> Lasciare fuori Piatek... Che colpo di genio!



E' entrato Piatek sullo 0-1 e l'ha ribaltata 2-1.. vero? 
Con Paquetà in campo Cutrone ha avuto 8 palle gol.. vero di nuovo?

ma si alla fine questo è il Milan che si meritano coloro che esaltavano Miserabelli e Falsone e criticavano Galliani e Berlusconi


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Aprile 2019)

Spiace per Rino e Paolo, mentre alle mezze seghe in campo auguro un attacco di diarrea che li folgori nella notte costringendoli a restare a casa il lunedi di festa


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Il bello sarà che manco stasera lo esonerano...



Secondo me oggi salta... non voglio crederci che non possa saltare


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Solo i nostri portieri non parano


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> E' entrato Piatek sullo 0-1 e l'ha ribaltata 2-1.. vero?
> Con Paquetà in campo Cutrone ha avuto 8 palle gol.. vero di nuovo?
> 
> ma si alla fine questo è il Milan che si meritano coloro che esaltavano Miserabelli e Falsone e criticavano Galliani e Berlusconi



Galliani era di un'altro pianeta, questi non sono dirigenti


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Miracolo di Sirigu. Bakayoko ultimo a crederci.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> E' entrato Piatek sullo 0-1 e l'ha ribaltata 2-1.. vero?
> Con Paquetà in campo Cutrone ha avuto 8 palle gol.. vero di nuovo?
> 
> ma si alla fine questo è il Milan che si meritano coloro che esaltavano Miserabelli e Falsone e criticavano Galliani e Berlusconi



Aaah se c'era Silvio...


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Minuto 79: occasione da gol per noi. Dai!


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Che disastro ragazzi.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Rosso per romagnoli


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> E' entrato Piatek sullo 0-1 e l'ha ribaltata 2-1.. vero?
> Con Paquetà in campo Cutrone ha avuto 8 palle gol.. vero di nuovo?
> 
> ma si alla fine questo è il Milan che si meritano coloro che esaltavano Miserabelli e Falsone e criticavano Galliani e Berlusconi



Goditi il tuo eroe calabrese!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Solo i nostri portieri non parano mai


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Rosso a Romagnoli. Frittata completa. Giallo a Donnarumma. Disastro totale.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

L'avevo detto che eravamo sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> E' entrato Piatek sullo 0-1 e l'ha ribaltata 2-1.. vero?
> Con Paquetà in campo Cutrone ha avuto 8 palle gol.. vero di nuovo?
> 
> ma si alla fine questo è il Milan che si meritano coloro che esaltavano Miserabelli e Falsone e criticavano Galliani e Berlusconi



ma ti droghi?


----------



## IDRIVE (28 Aprile 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Facciamo pena ed ormai e siamo irrecuperabili, ma il rigore resta una vergogna. Quest'anno ci hanno massacrato


... e stanno continuando giusto adesso.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

Disfatta


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Mazzarri è cento volte allenatore più di Gattuso. Mazzarri. E ho detto tutto




Appunto, un mediocre come Mazzarri umilia mister veleno, ma per i veleners Gino non ha colpe, nonostante in un anno e mezzo si sia sprofondati nella mediocrità. Col vice capocannoniere della serie A ed il 10 del Brasile devo leggere boiate sulla rosa.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Aaah se c'era Silvio...



Se c'era Silvio, c'era Brocchi per non andare in Europa. Ma lasciateli stare...


----------



## Solo (28 Aprile 2019)

Ma i troll li banniamo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Spero nel 3-0, più roboante è il risultato meglio è. Devono essere messi tutti all'angolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

dai che la finiamo in 8 dai!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Aprile 2019)

Diregenza co-responsabile di questo disastro comunque.
Andava cacciato Mercoledì sera.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

squadra allo sbando più totale. 

anche tutti sti cartellini, boh....gente a cui non frega nulla se lascia la squadra in 10 o in difficoltà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2019)

Espulsione diretta per Romagnoli.

Vabbe Guida chiaramente con compoiti da parte della FIGC. Rigore inventanto e gestione cartellini molto particolare


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ti droghi?




Peggio, è gattusiano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Se c'era Silvio, c'era Brocchi per non andare in Europa. Ma lasciateli stare...



Specie l'ultimo Silvio poi, coi vari Pazzini al posto di Ibra e Zapata al posto di Thiago Silva. Per non parlare degli abomini di giocatori come Constant, Vangioni, Mati Fernandez e compagnia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Sono scoppiati mentalmente grazie a questo pseudo allenatore. Altra stagione finita, altra stagione buttata. Purtroppo l anno prossimo sarà più dura ancora entrare in CL. Mi dispiace per tutti i veri milanisti. Forse ci eravamo illusi che stessimo per vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel. In realtà vedo anni ancora più bui nel nostro futuro


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2019)

Dai che l'alibi per stasera per non cacciarlo lo hanno trovato, dopo le trombette, dopo i cori razzisti, stasera l'arbitro Guida


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sei un troll... Goditi il tuo eroe calabrese!



troll lo vai a dire a tuo fratello e a tutti gli utenti che in un forum di calcio mettono immagini di fumetti sconosciuti persino agli autori stessi.. gattuso a prescindere dai risultati con sta banda di scarponi è un eroe per quanto fatto da giocatore.. e aveva fatto infinitamente meglio di mr "gioco di Montella" un anno fa.. tutti a credere che saremmo andati in Champions in carrozza se ci fosse stato lui dall'inizio


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Specie l'ultimo Silvio poi, coi vari Pazzini al posto di Ibra e Zapata al posto di Thiago Silva. Per non parlare degli abomini di giocatori come Constant, Vangioni, Mati Fernandez e compagnia.



Mesbah, Traorè: lista lunga, amico rossonero.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Aprile 2019)

Con Galliani certi arbitraggi come questo di stasera non li avremmo subiti
al netto che facciamo vomitare.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Parigini chi cavolo è? Sarà mica l’ennesimo fenomeno granata?


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Spiace per Rino e Paolo, mentre alle mezze seghe in campo auguro un attacco di diarrea che li folgori nella notte costringendoli a restare a casa il lunedi di festa



L'ottusità non è mai una scusante, ognuno va giudicato per quello che dimostra.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Espulsione diretta per Romagnoli.
> 
> Vabbe Guida chiaramente con compoiti da parte della FIGC. Rigore inventanto e gestione cartellini molto particolare



Diretta no, era il secondo giallo. sul rigore secondo me ha voluto "recuperare" il rigore solare non concesso poco prima per trattenuta di Musacchio.

Comunque quest'anno senza dubbio gli arbitri non hanno avuto un occhio di riguardo con noi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Aprile 2019)

Finale di stagione disastroso. Mi aspetto molte teste tagliate a fine stagione.

Mi verrebbe da dire che se le vinciamo tutte e 4 quelle rimaste arriviamo quarti comunque,ma alla luce attuale delle cose non c'è la facciamo.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ti droghi?



ho appena bevuto una tisana al finocchio e mangiato dei mirtilli.. vedi tu


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Aprile 2019)

Siamo tutti milanisti, smettetela di rompere le scatole agli altri tifosi con nomignoli del cavolo. La polemica interna è inutile. Soffriamo con un pò più di dignità, perchè comunque vada oggi, domani ritorneremo in alto.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Aprile 2019)

Sicuramente stasera non bisognerebbe parlare dell'arbitraggio ma non è la prima volta che condizionano la partita e i nostri dirigenti zitti.


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

Le squadre devono avere una propria identità, anche morale.
Questa squadra non ce l'ha.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Disfatta su tutta la linea. Ora ci toccherà sentirci Gattuso, come sempre.


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2019)

berlusconi cinesi elliott e non cambia niente


----------



## Lucocco 2 (28 Aprile 2019)

Stagione strafinita. Ennesimo fallimento. Non entreremo neanche in Europa League. Comunque, rigore per il Toro inesistente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Siamo tutti milanisti, smettetela di rompere le scatole agli altri tifosi con nomignoli del cavolo. La polemica interna è inutile. Soffriamo con un pò più di dignità, perchè comunque vada oggi, domani ritorneremo in alto.



Spero che succeda prima che io vada in pensione (sperando Dio che ci arrivi), un altro paio di anni così e dovrò andarmi a far trapiantare un nuovo fegato.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Invece di buttare palla in mezzo se la passano


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Sicuramente stasera non bisognerebbe parlare dell'arbitraggio ma non è la prima volta che condizionano la partita e i nostri dirigenti zitti.



Non hai seguito Leonardo si vede, non ha mai perso l'occasione per brontolare e non la perderà stasera credo.


----------



## 6milan (28 Aprile 2019)

Cmq per conte sarebbe più facile allenare il milan che la roma...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Disfatta su tutta la linea. Ora ci toccherà sentirci Gattuso, come sempre.



bravo, sconfitta TOTALE


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Aprile 2019)

senza parole


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> troll lo vai a dire a tuo fratello e a tutti gli utenti che in un forum di calcio mettono immagini di fumetti sconosciuti persino agli autori stessi.. gattuso a prescindere dai risultati con sta banda di scarponi è un eroe per quanto fatto da giocatore.. e aveva fatto infinitamente meglio di mr "gioco di Montella" un anno fa.. tutti a credere che saremmo andati in Champions in carrozza se ci fosse stato lui dall'inizio



Si... Teniamocelo in panchina anche l'anno prossimo per riconoscenza, così magari torniamo in B...


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Che poi l’arbitro su Suso, Conti e musacchio ci ha graziato.


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Cosa vi avevo detto che Musacchio ci sarebbe costato la vittoria? Rigore procurato non visto e colpevole sul gol. Malafede di Ottuso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Comunque complimenti a voi che ancora guardate questa squadra, io ormai ho gettato la spugna dopo la sconfitta contro la Sampdoria, mi limitavo ad osservare il foro e fare zapping ogni tanto, le ultime tre partite non le ho neanche seguite.
Probabilmente farò così fino alla fine, la nostra stagione si è ufficialmente chiusa dopo il 2-3 nel derby.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Cmq per conte sarebbe più facile allenare il milan che la roma...



Certamente, avrebbe un foglio bianco dal quale ricominciare da zero. Dai fondamentali.


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Che poi l’arbitro su Suso, Conti e musacchio ci ha graziato.



D'accordissimo sui primi due casi, su musacchio belotti non è mai rigore in quanto non si aggrappa alla maglia.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

provo vergogna


----------



## markjordan (28 Aprile 2019)

izzo manco ammonito , calcione e manata , ma rigore si

rino ne beccasse mezza , catastrofico


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Il turco ha il 10. Fallimento completo della campagna acquisti di Mirabelli. E lo scorso anno lo avevo detto quando era stato preso che non è l’acquisto giusto. Non fa nulla di positivo. Nulla.


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2019)

Altro anno vergognoso, che tristezza


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo sui primi due casi, su musacchio belotti non è mai rigore in quanto non si aggrappa alla maglia.




Per me era rigore, a parti invertite sarai impazzito.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Il turco ha il 10. Fallimento completo della campagna acquisti di Mirabelli. E lo scorso anno lo avevo detto quando era stato preso che non è l’acquisto giusto. Non fa nulla di positivo. Nulla.



fosse l'unico...


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Aprile 2019)

Addio Gattuso. A mai più.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

Certo che in difesa ne hanno fatti di miracoli questi...


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Meglio cosi comunque ragazzi. Arriveremo ottavi e non dovremo giocare quella coppa ridicola. Gattuso verrà esonerato si spera.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Aprile 2019)

Borini ha fatto un gesto tecnico che nemmeno Ronaldinho puo fare. Che genio!!


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ha messo Borini per Paquetà
Ha messo Borini per Paquetà
Ha messo Borini per Paquetà...


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Aprile 2019)

Comunque Castillejo vale 10 Suso. CAMBIARE QUESTA DIAMINE DI FORMAZIONE. Basta turca basta sugo basta Rodriguez che qualcuno metta Laxalt e compagnia, almeno corrono


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per me era rigore, a parti invertite sarai impazzito.



Guarda, se ha punito una spintarellina ad una mano di Kessie su Izzo fermo, credo che abbia visto che non c'era trattenuta e non era rigore.
Musacchio ha solo appoggiato blandamente le mani.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Aprile 2019)

Stagione ufficialmente finita, mi dispiace molto per Gattuso ma dopo il derby non hanno reagito più, con quella partita hanno perso non solo l'anima ma anche la dignità, abbiamo davero gente che non può più indossare la maglia del Milan e devono andarsene il prima possibile.

Donnarumma 5
Conti 5 Castillejo 5
Musacchio 4
Romagnoli 4
Rodriguez 3
Kessiè 4
Bakayoko 6
Paquetá 6 Borini 5
Suso 3 Piatek 5
Calhanoglu 3
Cutrone 6


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

Non ne vinceranno più manco una.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Il turco ha il 10. Fallimento completo della campagna acquisti di Mirabelli. E lo scorso anno lo avevo detto quando era stato preso che non è l’acquisto giusto. Non fa nulla di positivo. Nulla.



Se avessero messo DS il mio cane avrebbe speso quei soldi in maniera migliore di Mirabelli, non ne ha azzeccata una neanche per sbaglio, è senza dubbio il direttore sportivo più incompetente della storia del Milan, dal rinnovo a Gattuso all'attacco Kalinic-Silva, al resto degli acquisti.


----------



## sipno (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi che ci serva di lezione.
Questa è la dimostrazionevdi come un mister ha la capacità di distruggere una squadra.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

vediamo se adesso lo cacciano


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

donnaruma che ride a fine partita....


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2019)

Bene, è passato 1 secondo dal fischio finale.

Non l'hanno ancora esonerato?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Andata..... PD


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Comunque Castillejo vale 10 Suso. CAMBIARE QUESTA DIAMINE DI FORMAZIONE. Basta turca basta sugo basta Rodriguez che qualcuno metta Laxalt e compagnia, almeno corrono



Questo è un discorso banale e semplicistico smentito dai fatti: appena metti quelli che dici tu, fanno schifo uguale\peggio e ci si augura giochino gli altri.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Ora mi gusto GSW-HOU: spero di leggere dell'esonero o delle dimissioni domattina.

"_Non sarò mai un peso per questa squadra_.

'cci tua e di chi te regge in piedi.


----------



## Kaw (28 Aprile 2019)

Sconfitta annunciata, lo sapevamo tutti.
La squadra è morta, mentalmente e fisicamente, tecnicamente e tatticamente forse non c'è mai stata davvero.
Un disastro.

Finiamo ottavi che è meglio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2019)

Naufrago totale, completo, imbarazzante


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Siamo settimi


----------



## Konrad (28 Aprile 2019)

Io mi rifiuto di sacrificare ancora minuti dedicati al mio bambino per seguire sto branco di animali strapagati


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Boh, Gigio che scherza e sorride coi giocatori del Toro dopo il fischio finale? Questo ragazzino prende 6 milioni all'anno, secondo me della maglia e dei tifosi gli interessa zero.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Aprile 2019)

non è ancora arrivato l'esonero? tutto già scritto, oggi l'abbiamo persa e male.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Se non altro mi è passata anche la tensione che avevo addosso...

Ormai il quarto posto è andato e con lui anche la CL...

Addio...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2019)

Questa squadra non sa fare nulla, NULLA. Inutile dare la colpa a moduli, formazioni ecc.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ci vogliono fuori alla Champions League 
anche se facessimo calcio spettacolo 
ci pensano i gobbi con il fischietto 

figurati.. l'ho fanno anche se stiamo in difficoltà..
gialli istantanei rigori nn dati rossi non dati.. e ora pure in A rigori inesistenti 

non nominate + Conte Please 
che si dimette dopo 1 mese con la realtà milan


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

La prossima contro chi la perdiamo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Quale altro record è rimasto quest'anno da infrangere? Abbiamo mai perso contro il Frosinone nella nostra storia?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Aprile 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ha messo Borini per Paquetà
> Ha messo Borini per Paquetà
> Ha messo Borini per Paquetà...



E quello il piu grave. Sembra che Gattuso vuole solo giocatori tutta grinta. Purtroppo ,lui non ama la tecnica.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Boh, Gigio che scherza e sorride coi giocatori del Toro dopo il fischio finale? Questo ragazzino prende 6 milioni all'anno, secondo me della maglia e dei tifosi gli interessa zero.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io mi rifiuto di sacrificare ancora minuti dedicati al mio bambino per seguire sto branco di animali strapagati



Io ho deciso di saltare questa partita, infatti sto ancora giocando a god of war con la mia ragazza. Ma perché ero e sono esausto di seguire il Milan di Gattuso. La prossima partita probabilmente la vedrò, ma con l'entusiasmo sotto i piedi. Alla fine è meglio far altro. Quest'anno era veramente l'anno buono per andare in Champions, visto quanto facevano pena le rivali. È andata così, amen. Però forse per ora è meglio dedicare tutto il tuo tempo al bambino


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> donnaruma che ride a fine partita....


Avevi dubbi? Lui avrà responsabilità enormi sulla non qualificazione, dai derby all'avvio con la Samp che ha psicologicamente affossato un gruppo di mezzi uomini.

E' il Balotelli dei portieri, prima lo capiamo meglio è


----------



## Lucocco 2 (28 Aprile 2019)

L'esonero non arriverà perché non ci sono sostituiti validi. Dall'anno prossimo si cambia mister ed almeno 4-5 titolari. mancano 4 partite, ma ormai dobbiamo già pensare all'anno prossimo


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Boh, Gigio che scherza e sorride coi giocatori del Toro dopo il fischio finale? Questo ragazzino prende 6 milioni all'anno, secondo me della maglia e dei tifosi gli interessa zero.



Ecco, è un ragazzino..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Aprile 2019)

La sconfitta di oggi era gia prevedibile dopo la conferenza pre-partita di Gattuso.


----------



## showtaarabt (28 Aprile 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'esonero non arriverà perché non ci sono sostituiti validi. Dall'anno prossimo si cambia mister ed almeno 4-5 titolari. mancano 4 partite, ma ormai dobbiamo già pensare all'anno prossimo



Non ci sono sostituti validi ma sei serio?
Chiunque anche il magazziniere va bene


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Guarda, se ha punito una spintarellina ad una mano di Kessie su Izzo fermo, credo che abbia visto che non c'era trattenuta e non era rigore.
> Musacchio ha solo appoggiato blandamente le mani.



Guarda per me era rigore quello su musacchio e non quello su Kessie.


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2019)

Serata talmente tragica che deve farci riflettere lucidamente e serenamente


----------



## Lucocco 2 (28 Aprile 2019)

Sono serissimo, chi metti a quattro partite dalla fine. Chi metti che accetti di fare quattro partite, senza un contratto per l'anno prossimo. Giunti allenatore della primavera che sta retrocedendo. A questo punto, preferisco Carolina morace


----------



## ilcondompelato (28 Aprile 2019)

Romagnoli vale almeno 80
Jessie non meno di 60
Dollarumna almeno 100 
Citazioni sparse


----------



## CIppO (28 Aprile 2019)

Piuttosto di vedere ancora questo scempio preferisco farmi esplodere qualche petardo nel deretano: è più divertente.


----------



## 1972 (28 Aprile 2019)

avete crocifisso abate augurandogli anche la morte e rotto le O_O perche' giocasse quel cesso di conti. di paqueta' in europa ce ne sono a migliaia e non c'e' bisogno di scomodarsi ad andare in brasile (a meno di stecche a passo di samba). basta giocatori spagnoli per carita'. morale: come scrivo da tempo squadra de pippe allenate da un indecente.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Boh, Gigio che scherza e sorride coi giocatori del Toro dopo il fischio finale? Questo ragazzino prende 6 milioni all'anno, secondo me della maglia e dei tifosi gli interessa zero.



sto str0nzo è il primo che deve fare le valigie quando ci saranno da ripianare le perdite.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Serata talmente tragica che deve farci riflettere lucidamente e serenamente



Serenamente? Io adesso mi sento come Ken Shiro quando gli girano i 5 minuti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Cosa vi avevo detto che Musacchio ci sarebbe costato la vittoria? Rigore procurato non visto e colpevole sul gol. Malafede di Ottuso.



è da inizio stagione che è improponibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> donnaruma che ride a fine partita....



teniamolo che è forte e giovane. e soprattutto milanista.


ahahahahahaahahh


----------



## 1972 (28 Aprile 2019)

che dice Paolino vostro?


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> teniamolo che è forte e giovane. e soprattutto milanista.
> 
> 
> ahahahahahaahahh


Diamolo al Manchester e prendiamo De Gea che è giovane fortissimo e non fa mai papere (o se le fa noi ci diamo peso)


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Serenamente? Io adesso mi sento come Ken Shiro quando gli girano i 5 minuti.



Il tempo della furia è finito, spero che Leonardo sia il più lucido possibile: a cominciare da Gattuso e Suso in cerca di rinnovi, passando per Donnarumma decisivo in negativo che vorrebbe il ritocco, passando per tanti altri casi umani che abbiamo in rosa


----------



## evangel33 (28 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> se perde deve saltare la panchina, per metterci non so chi, non me lo chiedete, ma sarebbe inutile continuare con gattuso.
> Incredibile non far giocare piatek che si gioca anche la classifica marcatori. Incredibile.
> Speriamo che cutrone la insacchi e abbia ragione lui perché sennò deve essere cacciato.



sto aspettando, per dio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2019)

Comunque il rigore secondo me non c'era assolutamente, soprattutto perché ad inizio azione c'era stato un fallo identico di izzo al limite dell'area non fischiato. O si fischiano entrambi o nessuno

Il giallo e rosso entrambi per proteste a romagnoli semplicemente grotteschi

Non voglio trovare alibi eh, tanti non ce n'è bisogno


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso: Oggi squadra viva, abbiamo fatto quello che dovevamo fare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Aprile 2019)

Quindi? Che ha fatto il super Cutrone da 100 milioni?


----------



## evangel33 (28 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque il rigore secondo me non c'era assolutamente, soprattutto perché ad inizio azione c'era stato un fallo identico di izzo al limite dell'area non fischiato. O si fischiano entrambi o nessuno
> 
> Il giallo e rosso entrambi per proteste a romagnoli semplicemente grotteschi
> 
> Non voglio trovare alibi eh, tanti non ce n'è bisogno



Guarda, nemmeno per me quel rigore di Kessie non c'è mai nella vita.
Ma secondo me c'era quello di Musacchio su Belotti. 
Poi l'arbitro per me ha fatto una partita orrenda.


----------



## Kdkobain (28 Aprile 2019)

14 beduini ( senza mancae di rispetto a nessun viandante del deserto) oggi in campo, donnarruma insicuro,Conti....una sciagura, kessie che non azzecca un passaggio neanche per sbaglio, Bakayoko sempre fuori posizione e macchinoso, di Paqueta ne riparliamo tra un paio di anni ma per ora di pagnotte ne deve ancora mangiare, su Suso non ci sono parole. Questi giocatori, e buona parte della rosa,sono sopravvalutati e non sono in grado di sopportare la pressione di una maglia come quella rossonera. La loro dimensione è proprio un altra.

Arbitraggio giusto, ci è anche andata bene perchè graziati al VAR ( conti andava espulso ) , meritavamo di finire in 8. Il rigore loro è generoso, ma l'errore lo commette kessie che non può seguire così l'avversario.

Testa alla prossima stagione ormai ma finchè non si cambiano gli interpreti questi saranno i risultati.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è da inizio stagione che è improponibile



scarsa memoria.
Oggettivamente la difesa è l'unica roba da salvare in qusta squadra a parte Piatek


----------



## PM3 (28 Aprile 2019)

Derubati.
Abbiamo subito 3 tiri, un tiro della vita, un rigore inesistente, un tiro innocuo. 
Noi traverse e parate miracolose. 

Ripeto Derubati dall'ennesimo arbitro indisponente.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quindi? Che ha fatto il super Cutrone da 100 milioni?




La partita più importante dell’anno, mette Piatek in panchina e caccia Paqueta. Pazzesco.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone non ha giocato male.. risparmiate queste frecciate


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> scarsa memoria.
> Oggettivamente la difesa è l'unica roba da salvare in qusta squadra a parte Piatek



eh se memoria, ne fa una ogni 2 partite, se è fortunato.

musacchio calamità naturale


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma ci sono arbitri non gobbizati ?
> mi pare che ci sia la metà che finora sono puliti
> 
> invece continuano a metterceli pure in abbinamento con il VAR
> ...



.


----------



## hsl (28 Aprile 2019)

Fino ad oggi tutte le squadre che abbiamo affrontato arrivavano sui palloni sempre prima di noi, noi siamo sempre distanti, Suso e Chala non fanno altro che perdere tempi di gioco quando invece dovrebbero dettarli.. essere più veloci, incisivi.. RR è il terzino più scarso della storia del calcio.. e qui mi fermo per non infierire. C'è un problema tattico evidente, un problema tecnico molto evidente e un problema di mentalità che non riusciamo a cambiare da 6-7 anni. Abbiamo giocatori che non sarebbero titolari nella Spal e un allenatore che non è un allenatore. Questo è. Il nostro limite siamo noi.


----------



## Devil man (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> E se abitano a milano?



Prendono l'auto


----------



## Zlatan87 (28 Aprile 2019)

La partita era in equilibrio... nella nostra mediocrità nel primo tempo due occasioni le abbiamo avute... poi è arrivato guida da vinovo... in un momento così difficile un episodio può cambiare tutto... poi che nn abbiamo un allenatore è un altro discorso... 
nb. Izzo da un cartone al turco prima di andare in area e svenire...


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2019)

Ripenso sempre alle reputazioni negative quando ho sempre criticato i singoli, criticato le vittorie poco convincenti contro le piccole, quando diceva di stare attenti anche all'Europa League e ora ipotizzando la Lazio vincente in finale di Coppa Italia siamo fuori dall'Europa in generale.

Una squadra che ha sempre fallito le partite da vincere, "allenatore" che ha sempre fallito le partite da vincere, "dirigenza" che non mette la faccia.

Donnarumma 5 papera imbarazzante sul secondo gol
Conti 3 detto già mille volte, giocatore finito
Romagnoli 3 uno dei peggior capitani del Milan dopo Bonucci, pagliaccio, rimpiango ancora i 50 mln del Chelsea
Musacchio 5
Rodriguez 5
Kessie 5 imbarazzante
Bakayoko 6,5 il migliore
Paquetà 5 disastroso (ah, anche qui tante reputazioni negative perchè non esaltavo il suo acquisto)
Suso 4 non voglio perdere tempo con questo schifo di calciatore
Cutrone 6 si salva con Bakayoko
Calhanoglu 4 come Suso

Borini 5 stavolta entra male
Piatek 5 stessa fine di Higuain
Castillejo sv entrato tardi

Gattuso 0 peggior allenatore della storia del Milan dopo Brocchi, vergogna


----------



## Ambrole (29 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Derubati.
> Abbiamo subito 3 tiri, un tiro della vita, un rigore inesistente, un tiro innocuo.
> Noi traverse e parate miracolose.
> 
> Ripeto Derubati dall'ennesimo arbitro indisponente.



Ma dai per carità, siamo stati patetici.


----------



## PM3 (29 Aprile 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma dai per carità, siamo stati patetici.



Mi piacciono queste affermazioni soggettive non supportate da alcuna argomentazione. 
Se a voi sta bene venire derubati ogni partita chiave...


----------



## zlatan (29 Aprile 2019)

Un arbitro incapace da entrambi i lati. Ricordiamoci che dovevamo essere in 10 anche prima del rigore fasullo, per il discorso Suso. 
La realtà è che siamo patetici e in più neanche la fortuna ci aiuta vedi traversa di Baka. L'anno prossimo senza europa e con un mercato di giovanotti, ci vuole un allenatore che abbia un'idea di gioco vedi GasP.Che se ovviamente va in Champions non si sogna di venire da noi. Altrimenti con i dindi lo convinciamo. E' l'unica nostra speranza, perchè se arriva un Pochettino tanto per dirne uno ma che ovviamente non arriverà mai a non fare la champions, ora che si ambienta siamo in B


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Aprile 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Un arbitro incapace da entrambi i lati. Ricordiamoci che dovevamo essere in 10 anche prima del rigore fasullo, per il discorso Suso.
> La realtà è che siamo patetici e in più neanche la fortuna ci aiuta vedi traversa di Baka. L'anno prossimo senza europa e con un mercato di giovanotti, ci vuole un allenatore che abbia un'idea di gioco vedi GasP.Che se ovviamente va in Champions non si sogna di venire da noi. Altrimenti con i dindi lo convinciamo. E' l'unica nostra speranza, perchè se arriva un Pochettino tanto per dirne uno ma che ovviamente non arriverà mai a non fare la champions, ora che si ambienta siamo in B



anche sull' espulsione di Suso bisognerebbe parlarne, vero che poteva starci, ma potevano starci
anche 3-4 ammonizioni per il Torino non date, magari finivano loro in 10, invece l'arbitro ha indirizzato
la partita ammonendo solo i giocatori del Milan, poi la chicca del rigore sorvolando la var, noi siamo
vergognosi in campo e sicuramente sarebbe finita in pareggio, invece il torino vince grazie all'arbitro..


----------

